# Calling all moutain bikers!



## Fredog (Dec 26, 2001)

Hello everyone. I'm a newbie, and I've noticed that there are several mountain bikers on the boards. I'm an avid MTB'er myself, so I thought I'd see who else is here and maybe start some conversation on one of my favorite activities.

Here are some questions to get started, feel free to add anything you think would be of interest:

1) How many years riding? For me, 3 years.
2) What kind of riding (XC, DH, FR, DS)? XC
3) What is your bike? Specialized S-Works M4 Hardtail, built it myself  SX-R '01 fork, LX/XT mix, Thomson seatpost, Titec stem, Perf. Design FR bar, Selle Flite Ti seat, LX/517 wheels, Avid Single Digit brakes, Bontrager Jones tires.
4) Favorite trail? Daley Ranch in San Diego.

Hope to talk to some of you MTB'ers soon.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 26, 2001)

We've got a few MTB'ers lurking about around here...

I've been riding seriously for about two years now.  I ride DH a couple times a year, but mostly I stick to XC (DH kills my little XC bike).  I ride a full suspension 2001 Rocky Mountain Spice (mostly Shimano components).  My favorite trail is the West Hartford, Connecticut reservoir.  It's a nice little 8 mile singletrack loop, with lots of techinical parts.  Very cool.

I'm going to start racing next Spring.  I'll probably get my ass kicked, but it's all for fun!

Nice to have you aboard!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2001)

Hiya,yup I ride,BUT NOT ENOUGH!!!!
Ok,seriously though...
I've been riding for five years now,but have been taking it seriously for the last two,meaning I got myself a real bike(better then the previous piece of metal I had)...
Now I ride a Kona Blast 2000,mainly Shimano components(LX) with a Marzocchi Bomber Z4( front sus)oh yeah it's a hardtail,doh!
I do most of my riding in the Gatineau park (near Ottawa Ont.Canada HEY!!)but have started travelling with MTB in mind.Last year,I went to Whistler BC Can. (a real MTB Mecca)did mainly XC but I HAD to do some DH while I was there.A whole days worth of it,it was awesome!!! Yup,crashed and burned,at the end of the day,BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!!!!!
I don't race.I just do it for fun.But what fun,when you take it seriously,like my sig says"it's a way of living".


PS. IAB will get his ass beaten next season and it will be sooooo red,redder then it is now!!!!! 

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 28, 2001)

Hmmm,seem to be missing a few
MBC,The Toninator,Eagle Eye,Prince,who else?Oops Pathfinder (servus) almost forgot about you...Sorry!


----------



## Dero (Dec 28, 2001)

Hey AIB!!! Did you ride today?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hey AIB!!! Did you ride today?



Who is AIB?  


No, I did not ride today.  We spinned, but no outdoor ride.


----------



## Dero (Dec 29, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Who is AIB?
> ...


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2002)

OK ,so to pick up where the ball was dropped!!!
What is everybody  doing with their bikes this winter???
Upgrades,dismantling,cleaning...
Maybe we can get more riders talking 'bout their rides.
Yeah we know that Ton will ride all winter long,grrrrrrr ... 
I know,Texas is da place to be.
But anyhoo,
                          LETS TALK MTB...


----------



## Dero (Jan 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OK ,so to pick up where the ball was dropped!!!
> What is everybody  doing with their bikes this winter???
> Upgrades,dismantling,cleaning...
> ...


Is anybody here???Did Anybody get new bike parts for XMAS,
TRUING STANDS...? 
LETS TALK MTB...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Is anybody here???Did Anybody get new bike parts for XMAS,
> TRUING STANDS...?
> LETS TALK MTB...



What would like to like to talk about, Dero??   

I like riding my bike.  It's pretty.


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 14, 2002)

Dero,  I found it.  I'm ready to go out and DH, XC and some of that Shimano stuff now!


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pemburu *_
> Dero,  I found it.  I'm ready to go out and DH, XC and some of that Shimano stuff now!


Uh,oh...da man is armed and dagerous!!!Nice bike...
Is it all Shimano components?How nmant gears?
Tell us about your bike!!!!


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 14, 2002)

> * Dero said:*
> 
> Uh,oh...da man is armed and dagerous!!!Nice bike...
> Is it all Shimano components?How nmant gears?
> Tell us about your bike!!!!



It's a two speed.  Go and Stop.  Since this is a exercise macho board I wanted to stick with what would give me the best work out for the money.  It's great for those early morning cardio sessions. Uphill is hard but okay.  It's the downhill that kills the knees.  Maybe I need to raise my handlebar. 

ps  I think the  handlebar tassles are Shimano.


----------



## El Presidente (Jan 23, 2002)

Glad you asked!!! I ride DH in the UK and France (when I can afford it) on a Santa Cruz Bullit.  I've been riding for almost 5 years, have been racing DH for 3.  My favourite local trail is either Widowmaker at Holmbury (written about in Bike which is an achievement for a UK trail), or the entire DH park at Wisley. My favourite trail worldwide is the DH at Morzine in the French Alps. Here I am:


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Jan 23, 2002)

Wow, didn't see this post.

Been riding for 6 years.  Mostly all Gary Fisher and now my best bike is a Sugar 2, 00' model.

My favorite ride is Northfork~Flagline~Southfork, it's one of the most epic rides out Bend, Oregon.  2600' elevation gain or something like that.  About 8 waterfalls that you ride by on the Northfork of Tumalo creek.  The flagline trail to Southfork is one of the best downhills in Oregon.  Just damn nice ride, with mountain views and technical for sure!

About all I'm doing to my bike this offseason is a new chain and new Velociraptors.  But hell I work on it all year so it never gets in bad condition.     Come on snow melt!

Steve


----------



## Dero (Jan 23, 2002)

*All right!!!*

This is GREAT!!! If we can find out more riders,hmmmmm...
Brain is over heating...smoke is belowing...)



Yes I agree with you...

 MELT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2002)

So what is everybody doing during the winter period?
That is beside hoping for a QUICK MELT!!!
I have had my bike hanging from da rafters in da basement and piece by piece slowly taking it apart and cleaning and lubbing it.
In march there is this monster bike/bike parts sale here in Ottawa,so I'll be replacing all my cables(gear and brake)buying a  new rear tire (Panaracer Fire XC pro) and whatever tickeles my fancy,when I get there!


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Jan 28, 2002)

I take care of 5 bikes in my family.  Lots to do!

Putting new Velociraptors and a new XTR chain on my Sugar, truing wheels.

Got a new Shimano splined crank and bottom bracket for my son's Joshua.  Going from SPD's to Time.  He's got Panaracer Fire XC's also.

Sigma Targa computer for my wifes Sugar.

Repack the hubs and true the wheels on both my daughters bikes.  May even get a new front shock for the oldest's HookeKoo.

The boy and I kept running out of water on some of the long rides so we wen't to the 100oz Mule water sacks.  These are real cool bags!

Ride On!


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SteveDeBeave *_
> I take care of 5 bikes in my family.  Lots to do!
> 
> Putting new Velociraptors and a new XTR chain on my Sugar, truing wheels.
> ...


KONA!!! 
I have a KONA Blast,when I got the bike it came with Velociraptors on it,after one ride (in da mud) I got rid of them,found that they did not clear da mud,it just clumped on them,maybe it's my mud.Yeah I love those Fire XC Pro(Kevlar sidewalls)...
Looks like you have a busy winter,with all these cyclists!!!
A regular wrench!!!
Good to see a whole familly into MTB.

   !!!


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Jan 28, 2002)

No mud here, just big knarly lava rocks that will rip your ass to shreds!


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2002)

Hmmmmm,Mont St Helen?Can't be...what other volcano is on the WET COAST,Mont ST Helen is in Washington ,RIGHT?
RIppppppp away DUDE!!!you must still be riding then?
LUCKY YOU!!!   ...Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2002)

Lets hear about the terrain you ride on...
Mud,snow,green...
What's happening???
You never can tell I might want to go in your area...or you in mine!!!
Right now,you don't want to come here (with intent to ride)winter sucks,well that's my opinion!!
But during the summer we have around Ottawa roughly about 100 miles of trails(real trails, in da woods/gnawrly singletracks and fire roads) we also have a urban network,paved recreational pathway...(that's not MTB more for Cruisers...)
We have one MTB org. NCMBA /IMBA affiliate.BTW,I'm a member of the two.
if you want imfo...
It's not Colorado or BC but it's not Missouri or Saskatchewan.
We have some elevation,but for XC it's good,DH hmmm you might get bored.
You want more imfo...Re:. MTB around Ottawa PM moi...


----------



## Dero (Feb 3, 2002)

Anybody getting involved in 24 hrs races,12 hrs races...???Any races???
Tell us about it...


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 8, 2002)

All I'm gonna do is get another chain (SRAM) and slime my tires (goatheads all over out here).  Might try and find some kevlar tire liners too.


----------



## Dero (Feb 11, 2002)

Ah,a slimmer!!!
How much weight does it add to your tires,roughly.
Do you notice the weight difference?
Just curious...


----------



## HELLTACO (Feb 11, 2002)

Not _slime_, _*wine*_!
Chu fill 'em up an' look fer stickers.


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 12, 2002)

Dero...you always forget about us over the Pond.....  

Very amature rider here.  Riding for about 2 years XC mostly just for fun and yes even in the winter (providing no rain...hate the rain).

Ride a basic Reliegh (can't spell)  21 gear, front suspension.

I luv it!


----------



## Dero (Apr 21, 2002)

Ok,been away for a bit and NOBODY kept this thread on da first page!!!
Here's a pic of my ride...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2002)

Neat bike Dero! My Jekyll is in the shop right now getting a new piston for rear disk brake. Hopefully get it back tomorrow. I will post a pic of it when I get it back!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 21, 2002)

Alright...I hope others will do the same!!!
I know that some MONKEYS have new bikes!!!
Lets see some pics!!!

HintHint  AHEM,Cough,cough.MBC,cough,cough,atchooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2002)

The heck with a bike pic...here's an ACTION shot!!!  

Baboon on wheels...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2002)

Iab where and what are you riding on. Looks rocky and wet! Cool pic though!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2002)

This was at a reservoir about 20 minutes from my apartment (West Hartford, Connecticut).  This pic was taken two weeks ago.    Lots of water and mud on that day.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> This was at a reservoir about 20 minutes from my apartment (West Hartford, Connecticut).  This pic was taken two weeks ago.    Lots of water and mud on that day.



Bet it's fun to ride in. But hell to clean up! I like to keep my bike clean if I  can.


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

Damn, I haven't been on my bike in a while. I need to hit some trails.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 22, 2002)

Newbie biker here .. just starting out (about 1 year now).

Ride: 
Full Suspension Giant XTC (NRS) 
Racing team

Changed the front fork to a SID (used to be a Suntour (sucks!))
also changed the brakes (used to be Julie, is Louise now).

Equipped with standard Deore Group, Carbon frame.

What can I say, I like my ride!

Picture (from the site, not mine) included.

picture


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2002)

Sweet ride, Preacher!    I am no MTB expert myself.  This is really my first true _full season_ of riding.  I started riding three years ago, but my rides were limited in number, and I used a borrowed bike that was several sizes too small.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 22, 2002)

I followed the AVAC and SRAM evening school to know everything about my bike ... 
from NRS sag control to disc brake tuning to group alignment.

Cost me a little $$$, but not nearly as much as I would have spent 
on "experts" to tackle my ride.

(It's fun to know you can completely reassemble your Deore group 
with nothing but your trusty McGyver). 

Tip #1: never go riding without 3 spare chainlinks and two gearcables (cut to the right size)! 
If you ride like me, flats are the last thing you should worry about!


----------



## ZECH (May 1, 2002)

OK....Since spring has arrived(for most of us anyway...DERO), Some people are getting ready to buy new bikes. IAB is, if he can decide what he wants! He's even got me wanting another one! So who else is getting a bike and what kind??


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> OK....Since spring has arrived(for most of us anyway...DERO), Some people are getting ready to buy new bikes. IAB is, if he can decide what he wants! He's even got me wanting another one! So who else is getting a bike and what kind??



NEW BIKE, NEW BIKE, NEW BIKE!  We're even taking a two hour trip to Boston this weekend to look at some Titus and Santa Cruz models.    I'm still keeping the Rocky Mountain tho'.  It'll give me something to practice mechanics on.


----------



## ZECH (May 1, 2002)

I like the quasi-moto, but I still like the bullet! What is the price difference in the two??


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I like the quasi-moto, but I still like the bullet! What is the price difference in the two??



They are each about $2900 with LX components and mechanical disc brakes.


----------



## ZECH (May 1, 2002)

How much extra to go with XT components? I think you will be happier with those and get lots better performance and less weight!


----------



## ZECH (May 1, 2002)

me ride!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 2, 2002)

People who own the Jekyll love them!  And they've gotten great reviews.  The thing is, everyone and their mother around here own Cannondales.  I want something different, plus I want to be able to use any components that I so choose.


----------



## ZECH (May 2, 2002)

I have found you can use what you want, but some things are a bit more of a challange!


----------



## Dero (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> me ride!!!


Nice ride Bro!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 2, 2002)

whats the age limit on the trails you guys ride, are there guard rails and stuff so that you dont go flying off a cliff. hi dero, just had to say hi..........


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2002)

Tank, no age limits, no guard rails.  And on occasion, riders do fly off cliffs.  We had a local rider die last year after riding on a tight cliff trail, losing control, and plummeting 100 feet to his death.  It's very scary sometimes, but you just have to know your limitations.


----------



## ZECH (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Nice ride Bro!!!



Thanks Dero!


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> whats the age limit on the trails you guys ride, are there guard rails and stuff so that you dont go flying off a cliff. hi dero, just had to say hi..........


Hiya Tank,Sir(yes,he's a mod now)...
You should have seen where I rode last summer,in Whistler BC...
Man,the trails there are dangerous for novices,eh,I wiped out and was out of commission for a couple of days.
BUTT that is riding on REAL mountains!!!
Loved it!!!

How you doing Tank???


----------



## Tank316 (May 3, 2002)

great. new job is a killer, but things are gonna change real soon. i havent had time to ride my bike yet.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2002)

Have to bump up this thread to keep it alive!!!
Eh,anybody racing or going to major races this summer,MBC,IAB,still thinking of going to Mount Snow?
You never know... Let's keep in touch,maybe somebody is going to da same race as you are!!!
Eh MBC how's dat 24 hrs race you guys are taking part in,going?
What is it for,MF or MD?


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2002)

IT,how is it going with rounding up a team for dat race in Calgary?
Are the injuries getting better,have you been riding?
Let us know how the trails are around Calgary...

 ...


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2002)

Here is a pic of one of the trails around my place...Not a singletrack,a fire road,but what a thrill to rip through the forest,w/o having to worry of coming face to face with an ATV(a four wheeler)...Yes dat is right no MOTORISED vehicule on dis baby!!!!
See,we have some work to do  on it!!!Da winter has made it's presence be felt... Downed trees and  we need to cover up some of dose roots don't want to damage the trees any more then they are already...
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...Get dat chain saw happening...
Hmmm we'll be doing some log lifting,who needs bbs and dbs??
He,he... J/K!!!


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> great. new job is a killer, but things are gonna change real soon. i havent had time to ride my bike yet.


So how was your ride yesterday???
Tell us about it!!!!!
  



PS...I see ya!!! Stop lurking and tell us about your ride TANK!!!


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2002)

Preacher...I have the same wheel as you.  which size frame did you get ?  I got the 16".   I like it for the control especially on tight trails but for long rides with me at 6'0 it's to small anything else.


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2002)

not bad, it couldve been longer, way to many things to do, not enough time for me any more, wtf is that all about.


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> not bad, it couldve been longer, way to many things to do, not enough time for me any more, wtf is that all about.


What is "THAT"???


----------



## calamity528 (May 27, 2002)

I'm a keen mtber as well. just joined this froum today. Been racing for last coulpe of years and riding for fun for about 3 years.
I ride a Diamond Back Vertec Pro '00 model.
And just out of interest have any of you come across MTB-Orientering. (its orientering on a mountain bike on xc tracks)
Over here in wellington, New Zealand we've had a series for 2 years and i'm interested in weather its started any were else in the worl.

Never Stop Riding!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> What is "THAT"???


i guess ''THAT'' would be, "hey i worked my ass all week" now i wanna go play in da mud and water with my bike.just seems as if there is never enough time.


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i guess ''THAT'' would be, "hey i worked my ass all week" now i wanna go play in da mud and water with my bike.just seems as if there is never enough time.


I hear you bro!!I know exactly what "THAT" is...
There is NEVER enough time to do "THAT"!!!!!! 

NOW GET BACK TO WORK !!!!

That's where I'm going pretty soon.


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

Hmmmm,orientering and MTB,man you Kiwis are trend setting!!!
It has not made it accross the pond yet...
Usually orientering is left for bush wackers.
Butt EH,if that's the new thing... 
Butt,you stay on da trails?RIGHT????
Or does dat involve some _FREERIDING?_ ? 
J/K!!!
BTW,welcome to da zoo,you'll like it here and yes you saw right,there is a fair number of MTBers in this community and I keep on finding more everyday...


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

Eh Baboon,has this orientering/MTB made it in da STATES?I have not heard of it up here in Canuckland?


----------



## King Penguin (May 28, 2002)

Not heard of it in UK but sounds like an IDEA!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Eh Baboon,has this orientering/MTB made it in da STATES?I have not heard of it up here in Canuckland?



If someone explains to me what it is, I can answer the question.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing! Guess it hasn't gotten here yet, huh??


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

Ok,orientering is you in da bushs with a map and a compase,you are given certain points that you have to find(some times you have to bring back an proof that you were there and other times somebody will be there and check you off on a list)
So I guess you do this on a Bike,so the distance can be a lot bigger as oppose to do it as a HIKER!!! 
Then again,I could be wrong...


----------



## sawheet (May 28, 2002)

I try to hit the trails once or twice a week usually 12-18 miles each time.  I have Mountain biked out west quit a bit, usually on my rest days from climbing.  I just dont have enough time sometimes!  i also do adventure racing, thoose are a blast.


----------



## googs (May 28, 2002)

onya bike hehehe
BMX boy here leaving quickly feeling very outnumbered


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

So what if you ride BMX you ride a bike do'nt go away we're not like dat!!!
COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## googs (May 28, 2002)

looks like I found a spot I'm like super unfit but loved riding when I was yopunger gettin back into it now to try and get fit. iused to ride for like4-5 hours a day freestyle, tricks, jumps n nstuff and really enjoyed it so I'm givin it another go


----------



## calamity528 (May 28, 2002)

Actually King Penguin MTB-Orienteering is in the UK check out 
http://www.trailquest.co.uk/  it has info on it if your interested.
And from what I know its most popular in France.
Theres even a MTB-O world cup across Europe.


----------



## Tboy (May 29, 2002)

Just posting one of me, on one of mine.  

This is me and one of my beloved's.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

I see nothing....


----------



## Tboy (May 29, 2002)

Look again.  It screwed up.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

oops..........now you edit!


----------



## Tboy (May 29, 2002)

Sooooo..... just how many ride monkey freaks are there here?


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

I see your highly technical!!! But you have no face!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tboy (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, I gotta fire my photographer.  Not missing anything anyway.

And I would have to downgrade me to only "techinical"  I am able to keep the rubber side down most of the time. 

I am trying to get into trials, talk about a back work out.


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Sooooo..... just how many ride monkey freaks are there here?


One  PRESENT!!!!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Just posting one of me, on one of mine.
> 
> This is me and one of my beloved's.


Correct me if I'm wrong,butt dat looks like a KONA!!!!!
Got too love those bikes...
Keeping da rubber down is great...He,he...


----------



## mad_mike (May 31, 2002)

There is no better cardio than mountainbiking


----------



## Tboy (May 31, 2002)

Yup!  It's a Kona Stuff in stinky green.  I got it in a small (14.5") strickly for urban stuff.

A ridding buddy of mine has a shop that carries them Cannucksville creations.  I also have a suger 2.  Once I wear that one out I'm thinking Mano Mano or Superlight.

The bar ends and bars are long gone as in the pic, went to a carbon riser.


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mad_mike *_
> There is no better cardio than mountainbiking


Hmmmm...Sex is up there!!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 31, 2002)

How do you like the sugar?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Yup!  It's a Kona Stuff in stinky green.  I got it in a small (14.5") strickly for urban stuff.
> 
> A ridding buddy of mine has a shop that carries them Cannucksville creations.  I also have a suger 2.  Once I wear that one out I'm thinking Mano Mano or Superlight.
> ...




Cool stuff!!!  I almost bought a Bear DL, but I bought a Titus Switchblade instead (two more weeks and it comes in).


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

tboy....I swear, You gonna have to fire your photography!! No head again!!


----------



## mad_mike (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Hmmmm...Sex is up there!!!!



Okay how true you are but mountainbiking is the second best cardio


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mad_mike *_
> 
> 
> Okay how true you are but mountainbiking is the second best cardio


Yup.yup,yup... 
Butt then again,somebody else will come with another"best cardio".That's 'cause they are not doing it right,he,he...!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay 'nuff said!!!I'm off to a DAY OF RIDING!!!!!
Later dudes and dudettes!!!
Keep the rubber side DOWN!!!!!


Da hills are alive with the sound of BIKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2002)

It was aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawesome!!!!!!
I did close to 40 miles,the weather was perfect,blue skies,sunny and HOT(yes I love da heat!!!!),unlike today where it's really windy and much colder...Brrrrrrrr!!!
I went for an ENDO...Was coming down this singletrack and there was this 2 footer drop,launched myself and landed on my rear wheel,butt when my front wheel slammed down in da MUDD HOLE it stucked in there,it was deeper then I thought it was...
So in super slowmo,my rear went up and over,...me,...I landed head first in da mudd,he,he...(first mud bath of the year )
Da joys of riding 



No damage to da bike nore myself,just a little mud...good for da complexion,they say...  
Alright lets hear some ride exploits from da weekend!!!!!


NEXT...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 3, 2002)

I had some decent riding this weekend, but not as much as I would have liked (too many other things going on).  The weather was PERFECT....sunny and around 80 degrees.  I had one pretty fun crash....I decided to try a new steep, rock-face downhill.  It was not very long, but kinda steep.  I didn't realize all the leaves and dirt on the rock were wet, so I locked up my brakes and slid all the way down the trail at a pretty good speed and with no control.  I hit a tree and got thrown from the bike onto a soft pile of sticks and leaves.  It was pretty cool.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> How do you like the sugar?



Well, It's "Sweet".  I like it.  I like the fisher design.  It rides much like a Trek, surprised?  The next bike will have more travel.  2.5" just ain't enough.


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I had some decent riding this weekend, but not as much as I would have liked (too many other things going on).  The weather was PERFECT....sunny and around 80 degrees.  I had one pretty fun crash....I decided to try a new steep, rock-face downhill.  It was not very long, but kinda steep.  I didn't realize all the leaves and dirt on the rock were wet, so I locked up my brakes and slid all the way down the trail at a pretty good speed and with no control.  I hit a tree and got thrown from the bike onto a soft pile of sticks and leaves.  It was pretty cool.


SOOOOOOOOEAT!!!!
Like we say,if you don't crash,YOU'RE NOT RIDING!!!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> SOOOOOOOOEAT!!!!
> Like we say,if you don't crash,YOU'RE NOT RIDING!!!!!!!



'Tis true.  If you don't wreck once in a while, you are not testing your skills enough.  Knowing _how_ to fall does help.


----------



## Tboy (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Knowing _how_ to fall does help.



Oh Yeah!  Tuck~roll~ouch!  Tuck~roll~*&O@#(@!

Either will work.


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh,that's what I've been doing wrong...I've been doing 
OUCH,*(^^%&())_##$^^&
then pick up the yard sale...


He,he...J/k,yes da old tuck,roll and  %*&^$#^,ouch then clean up da yard sale!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2002)

Did that 40 miler again today...Less mud,so I cleared that 2 footer this time!!!He,he...No yard sale!!


The woods are alive with the sound of DEER FLIES
(big suckers!!)
Got bitten a few times,man they hurt!!!
Can't stop,gotta pedal !!   

FAST...


----------



## Dero (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay,so Tank is looking for a bike.
A- Money is a not a problem.
B-Da bike has to be solid enough to uphold his frame of 250 lbs.
C-He rides PAVE PATH mostly.(So no double booing-boing)
D-HE wants a mountain bike,to replace his ride!!!


To me,that sounds like a Steel hardtail,XC.
Lets bring him some suggestions.


BTW,Baboon,when you getting your Switblade?Must be soon...


Going to Baston to get myself a bike...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> BTW,Baboon,when you getting your Switblade?Must be soon...
> 
> ...



The Switchblade is "due" in Monday, but I'm not holding my breath.

When you going to Boston???


Sounds to me like Tank can get a very good bike for less than $1000 to serve his needs.  How's about a Speeeeecialized Hardrock?  Perhaps a Kona Muni-Mula?


----------



## Dero (Jun 7, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO...You are going to Baston...YOU!!!!!

www.konaworld.com    is da place to go and check...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2002)

Ohhhh...DUH.  

I actually bought the bike from a shop close to home.  Just a 20 minute drive.  The Boston people pissed me off and lost my business.


----------



## Dero (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh I seeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
I bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2002)

No sir, I can not wait.  I'M HAVING FRICKIN' DREAMS ABOUT IT!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone ride this weekend????

I rode Saturday.  I got injured so I could not ride Sunday.  I took a nasty tumble on a DH section.  I can deal with all the cuts and scrapes I got, but the sore, swollen thumb makes it impossible to grip the handlebar or shift.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 17, 2002)

thanks guys, i'll be going to a big bike shop in 2 weeks. i'll be checking into some rides and get back to ya all.


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

Tank!!! We'll be waiting for your research papers!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

Baboon!!!Stay away from those "Eggbeaters" 
you know they are NOT YOUR'S !!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2002)

I figure he'll find a way to end up with them!! Man I need to get back to the monkey....haven't checked in for a while!!


----------



## snipes287 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey I am new to these bords. well registered a while back but havent been very active.  anywho.  I ride a 2k treck 6500, not the best but it works.  expecially for how cheap I got it. any way I live in san Diego also and my absolute favorite trail is nobel canyon.  ohhh my mouth just starts wattering thinking about that trail.


----------



## Dero (Jul 11, 2002)

Mouth watering does not sound good...In other words YOU ARE NOT RIDING 'NUFF!!!Get on your bike and go ride dat trail!!!
Eh,welcome aboard BRO!!!!
Keep da rubber down!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

anybody thinking of going to Mtn Snow in august???
I think it's da NORBA finals(dat early???)
Anyway,I'm THINKING of going,just want to know if there are some remote chances of meeting any of yous!!!
Let me know...
I know MBC and Baboon,maybe... 
August 16 to 18 ...I think!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Anyway,I'm THINKING of going,just want to know if there are some remote chances of meeting any of yous!!!
> Let me know...
> ...



there is NO way we WON'T BE THERE - does that make sense?

WE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Dero (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> 
> 
> there is NO way we WON'T BE THERE - does that make sense?
> ...


Hmmmmm,I think it makes sense to me...
Two negatives = a positive...YES,you are going!!!!


----------



## zibbler (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OK ,so to pick up where the ball was dropped!!!
> What is everybody  doing with their bikes this winter???
> Upgrades,dismantling,cleaning...
> ...



I'll be riding mine! That's the best time to ride down here 
  Perfect tempurature for MTBing!


----------



## Dero (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by zibbler *_
> 
> 
> I'll be riding mine! That's the best time to ride down here
> Perfect tempurature for MTBing!


I hear you...
The thing that many people don't understand is that while riding,if you ride fast 'nuff you create a breezzzzzzzzzze,hence cooling you off in these WARM MUGGY DAYS!!!
BUTT when you stop,that's when the sweat faucets are open FULL TILT BOOGY!!!

Ride like da wind and keep da rubber side DOWN!!!
 

What's your ride?
Any close encounters with some crocs?


----------



## zibbler (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I hear you...
> The thing that many people don't understand is that while riding,if you ride fast 'nuff you create a breezzzzzzzzzze,hence cooling you off in these WARM MUGGY DAYS!!!
> ...



Tell me about it! I thought I was gonna die of heat stroke yesterday. I downed about a gallon of liquids and hosed off several times and I was still lightheaded and ready to keel over.

No close encounters with crocs/gators. The closest I've come was when I used to work on a golf course. The gators come in from the Everglades through the drainage pipes and end up in the ponds down here. Once in a while they'll come up in someones yard though. I had a close encounter with a rattlesnake though. It was coiled up on a neighbors porch, and he stepped outside and it nearly bit him.  

My current ride is a low end Jamis. My dream ride which I hope to be getting soon is a Santa Cruz Juliana SL


----------



## Tboy (Jul 23, 2002)

Winter? What's that?


----------



## Dero (Jul 23, 2002)

I hate you southerners!!!!!! 
What is winter he says... 



...and CONGRATS DADA!!!
So,boy or a girl???
How's Daisy doing?


----------



## zibbler (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I hate you southerners!!!!!!
> What is winter he says...



LMAO. Actually it gets kinda old. I miss the change of seasons. We have 2 seasons here - summer and spring. I don't want to be buried up to my ass in snow, but good grief, a little relief from this heat would be nice.


----------



## Tboy (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I hate you southerners!!!!!!
> What is winter he says...
> 
> ...



LOL!  I lived in Michagan for about 6 months.  I used to go outside and sit on the porch to watch it snow.


Mama and baby are doing fine.  It's a girl.

Did you know daisy74?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> Did you know daisy74?




What about her??  haven't seen her around here in over a year.


----------



## Dero (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> What about her??  haven't seen her around here in over a year.


Da things I do for ya... check dis out...


----------



## Tboy (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> What about her??  haven't seen her around here in over a year.



 Umm....  She had my baby.  Well, she says it's mine. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9386


----------



## Dero (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> 
> LOL!  I lived in Michagan for about 6 months.  I used to go outside and sit on the porch to watch it snow.
> ...


Well we talked on a few threads...Say hi  to her for me,please...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> 
> Umm....  She had my baby.  Well, she says it's mine.
> ...




Ohhhhhh.  I didn't know she was your woman.     Cool!


----------



## Tboy (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh.  I didn't know she was your woman.     Cool!



I didn't figure you had made the connection yet.



Will do Dero.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

I just got back from a month long trip out west, and did some epic rides in Crested Butte colorado.  i hate florida!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I just got back from a month long trip out west, and did some epic rides in Crested Butte colorado.  i hate florida!!




I can only imagine!! Florida will never match up!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

We have very technical rides but no scenery and bad summer weather!!  I like NC as well!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 26, 2002)

yes I think we are fairly lucky here....we are starting to get more trials built all over the state. And the mountains are a beautiful place to be. Lots of places to ride if you know where! Wish I wasn't four hours away!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

Damm I am 6 from georgia and 11 from the Tsali trails


----------



## ZECH (Jul 26, 2002)

How often have you've been to Tsali!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

every summer except this one, for the last 4 years


----------



## Tboy (Jul 26, 2002)

Got any pics?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 26, 2002)

No, wish I did!


----------



## Dero (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I just got back from a month long trip out west, and did some epic rides in Crested Butte colorado.  i hate florida!!


Any pics from dat epic ride?????
Welcome back!!!!


Pics from epic rides in Colo.=DROOL


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

I will put some on my web page, i did not take alot. I was paranoid about having the digital in my camelback in case of a major wipeout.  I have alot of climbing pics and such.


----------



## Dero (Jul 26, 2002)

I hear you!!!
I have the same fear,putting my cam in my backpack!!!
Plus,when you're riding,you never remember to take pics...
Hmmmmm,I think I'll stop on the way down this hill and take some pics...NOT,ride dat hill,catch dat wind,catch dat speed!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

Thats it I have riden with the cam and took zero pics!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2002)




----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I will put some on my web page, i did not take alot. I was paranoid about having the digital in my camelback in case of a major wipeout.  I have alot of climbing pics and such.



We bought a hardshell camera case http://www.altrec.com/shop/detail/8245/14


----------



## NickB (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive enver been mountain biking.... i've always wanted to try it though.

Ive got a 'mountain bike'   If anyone wants to take me out, ya know, lemme know. I live about 1.5hours from sandiego (im in riverside, cali)


----------



## Tboy (Jul 29, 2002)

NickB, I'd love to take you, but.... I live about 24-36 hrs from you.  Sorry.  There are lots of online biking sites where you may be able to hook up with someone.  It's really great cardio.  Your first few rides may be gruelling but the fun follows and follows.


----------



## Dero (Jul 29, 2002)

...and follows and follows.


----------



## Tboy (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and follows and follows.



Yeah!  Then comes the crashes and then the pain then the scars 

(in Beavis voice) Hmm, Hmm... Scars are cool


----------



## Dero (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah...Da scars!!!
Then da yardsale,I hate dose,takes time away from da ride!!!
Butt da scars!!!Chicks digg scars!!! Hmmmm,this one I got from da time I endoed and hit da tree,dat one ,OH YA!!!When da deer came flying outta the woods and I went south into another tree... 
My legs are starting to look like a road map!!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok...MBC,Baboon and myself are going to the NORBA?Mnt Snow this weekend!
Anybody else????
Just would like to know if there's a chance of meeting you at da races...
This should be a fun filled weekend!!!


----------



## Tboy (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok...MBC,Baboon and myself are going to the NORBA?Mnt Snow this weekend!
> Anybody else????
> Just would like to know if there's a chance of meeting you at da races...
> This should be a fun filled weekend!!!



K'  Im Jealous, I want to go... 

Please take some pics and post them.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> 
> K'  Im Jealous, I want to go...
> ...



Yeah me too! If I didn't live so fuq'n far I'd be there! Would love to meeet you guys! Maybe one day!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 15, 2002)

We'll take lots of pics!  We'll get Dero drunk and send him on a DH run.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

BAAAAAAAWWWWWWAAA! That would be awesome! If you do take a video of it. I'll pay to see that!


----------



## Dero (Aug 15, 2002)

Hmmmmm,no problems!!!
Remember last year...I was in Whistler fo ra week...
HOW CAN YOU GO TO WHISTLER AND NOT DO ANY DH!!!
Been there,
Done dat and I have the T-shirt!!! 
Ya don't need to get me drunk there Baboon!!!
He,he...
Oh and there will be pics!!!
Ya think 10 floppy discs is anuff for da weekend?   
  ...
All packed and I'm ready for tomorrow's drive!!!
Ottawa to Vermont,7 hrs...


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

Ok,I'm back!!!!!!
From...


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

It was a GRAND weekend!!!
Spent the weekend with two of this site's members


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

So off to the race we go...


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

The following  pics are from various classes/ages in da Down Hill category!!!
For those viewing these pics and don't know what DH is...
You basicaly go down this course on the side of this REAAAAALY steep mountain,on this bike that weighs about 50 pounds (made of steel) that is equiped with front and rear suspension,very much like a motocross motorcycle,but w/o the motor.
The riders wear these FULL BODY ARMOUR so that when they do take a tumble,they have a chance of surviving the fall and let me tell you THEY HAPPEN A LOT,on this course!!!
So here are some of the pics that I snapped during the DH competitions at the NORBA 2002 at Mnt Snow Vermount.Enjoy!!!

Here is an example of a fall...


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

If you noticed that there was two racers and you are wondering if they are racing against each other...They are in a way.
When you depart from the start gate,the next racer will start his race against the clock 60 seconds later.
So,if you take a fall or have problems negotiating a certain part of the course you slow down,but you have to remember the racer behind you may not have fallen or had any problems so he might appear on your back faster then you think..
If you take a fall in front of him like in that previous pic,chances are that he might unintentially,run you over...
It's all about time...
Here is another one where the second racer has caught up with the first...


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

This course is called THE YARDSALE...In MTB lingo,it means a crash site where all the items you carry with you are scattered all over the place as if you were displaying them for a "yardsale"
It's a very appropriate name for this course!!
On the next pic you can really feel how STEEP the course is,which is something that while taking a pic is not always visible.
Here the racer is,yes going for a dive and it does look like he might even land on me,but I stood my ground and he missed me(as if he could control his flight)


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

Here on the next pic,you can see what I mean by a 
"fullbody armour"and a "full face helmet"
Not much of the body is expose to the impact these riders put themselves through when taking a fall...
Plus under their jersey they have a shell like a turtle's shell which you don't see...
I think this is my best pic of the lot!!!
Again if that guy took a fall,I might had bite it...But he did'nt!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

So you might ask yourself,how do they do it???AND WHY?
Before the actuall competition they are aloud 1 hr to ride the course in different,what we call "lines"( a map you mentally make...)so you can choose the best line for you...BUT,things happen and you don't always end up where you want to,so that is why it's always good to get really aquainted with the whole course!!!
WHY THEY DO IT???
Same reason the rock climber will give you when he climbs 
Mnt Everest..."It's there DUDE"
Yes,DHers are a special breed of riders,they've got great big balls and don't know the meaning of the word FEAR!!!
After seeing this weekend's competition I have a lot more respect for these "YAHOOS"
I tip my hat to them!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

Ok more DH...This guy was doing real good,until he got to this pivotal flat rock,and no he's not looking for a lost penny!
Why do I say "pivotal" from this rock the rider would choose his last line in the YARDSALE...Three choices here...Right ,center or left.The right line was (from my point of view)the hardest one,just from watching the racers that succeeded going through it without crashing.The left one seem to be the easiest and the center one the medium one.
But what do I know,I'm just an XC rider and a spectator with a camera!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2002)

It looked like you all had fun.


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

See this one rider took the right line...He knew,it was the hardest so he got off his bike and ran it down the YArdsale,sometimes it's faster to run it then taking a fall,picking your self and your bike up,you are allowed to do that as long as you cross the finish gate with your bike...


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

Here is my favorite picture of the whole weekend...


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2002)

Eh!!!Don't knock it,he's what 4 ,5 years old he competed at the NORBA final,he's got a race plate(racing # in front of his bike)
give him a few years and he just might be the 
future DH CHAMPION...

Ok that's it for me...
For all you hardcore that did not get 'nuff here a  few links where ther are more pics of Mnt Snow 
and a video for those who have a fast connection(45.5 MB)it's taking me three hrs at home to do this...
A video 
the video is called Diggin for Wormsv2


----------



## Tboy (Aug 22, 2002)

Dero, 

You seem to have picked a good spot to watch some great crashes.  I allways cringe when I see someone else fall.  Good stuff.  I wish I could go one year....


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Dero,
> 
> You seem to have picked a good spot to watch some great crashes.  I allways cringe when I see someone else fall.  Good stuff.  I wish I could go one year....



the spot was a little too good for me.  I had to move behind a tree.  (very scary if someone crashed, they were gonna hit him!)


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> It looked like you all had fun.


Yes we did!!!It was AWESOME!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2002)

Cool Pics Dero! Thanks! You should have gotten some of you with IRB and MBC!!


----------



## Tboy (Aug 22, 2002)

I downloaded that video.  That's some pretty sic stuff!  Is that were you guys where standing?   Did you guys race in any events?


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> I downloaded that video.  That's some pretty sic stuff!  Is that were you guys where standing?   Did you guys race in any events?


Actually I have not seen the video yet...I don't have QT.
but if you go to www.vie4life.com you'll find another clip,and for more pics www.mtbmind.com check out in the photo and video section and at the bottom right of the opening page,pics of the Nekkid Crit Race...(nudity on bikes!!!)
Most of the MTB sites that counts,there will be many pics and video of Mnt Snow...
The highlite of Mnt Snow was obviously the Yardsale (DH race)...
Oh,no,MBC,IAB and myself were there as spectators...
But we have friends that did compete in the weekend...
They are still alive,also


----------



## sawheet (Aug 23, 2002)

I went to a downhill final two years ago in Mammoth, it was so cool!!  Anybody ride in Goergia, I will be there riding over labor day weekend.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 4, 2002)

Well I guess ,not if anyone cares I just came back from GA, riding was good!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Well I guess ,not if anyone cares I just came back from GA, riding was good!!


Where in Georgia were you?
Where di you ride?
...
Any pics?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 9, 2002)

Where did you ride in Georgia?  

I don't do much bike riding except on the stationary bike now   I do a lot of hiking though


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2002)

I rode at camp Thunder and in Peachtree city, also some in fayetville.  Theese are towns about an hour from Atlanta.  I will be going back to Conyers on the 20th of October for the 24 hours of Adrenalin. I will have all my pics soon!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 10, 2002)

Hmmmm,a 24 hrs of adrenaline!!!!
I thnk they are thinking of organising one in my area,that would be the first one here...
It would be nice if it coincide with a weekend that I have OFF!
Would be nice...

Need pics,need pics...


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2002)

They seem to be everywhere now, Moab, Tahoe look inviniting.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2002)

www.24hoursofadrenalin.com


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2002)

They were in Ontario last month, check the schedule


----------



## Dero (Sep 10, 2002)

Butt we are going to have our own,right here in Ottawa!!!
I think it will be sometime in NOVEMBER,when the sweat will freeze on your brow!!!
It should be good though!!! 
The thing is that I know what the coursse will be,I ride there all the time!!!Ok,most of the time!!!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2002)

Its like a big party, ride with cool ppl and consume much alcohol.


----------



## Dero (Sep 10, 2002)

That's what I hear...
This guy I know is thinking of mabye entering with a Tandum MTB...That would be a blast!!!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 18, 2002)

Me and my bike in Goergia, like the support vechicle? Ryder truck baby


----------



## sawheet (Sep 18, 2002)

Taking a break in Crested butte


----------



## Dero (Sep 18, 2002)

That looks like a place I have to go at one point...

note to self***:Add to list of places to go and ride.
Colorado is already on da list.***

Nice pics,thanks for posting them.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 19, 2002)

Colorado is awesome for riding, actually the Mountain bike museum and hall of fame is in crested butte


----------



## ZECH (Sep 19, 2002)

Very cool pic of Crested Butte! Looks like a very good flyfishing spot also! Dero, when you go let me know! I'll go with you!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 19, 2002)

It is, actually down south a little bit in Taylor (gunnison river) they have special cabins for that


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Hmmmm...time bring this back to life!!!
What have you done with your bike lately????
Is it a garage ornement?(Yes B you said dat)
What rides have you done,and if you have pics...POST THEM!!!!


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 20, 2002)

I have a 96' Specialized Ground Control A1. It's mostly used for cruising and light trail rides. I'd like to upgrade the rear shock, but for anyone who knows this bike it's not your usual bolt-on for the bottom half of the shock. Does anyone know a solution for this?


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Hmmmmmm.Sorry I can't help you on that one Max,my ride is a hardtail,so I know nuthing about double BOING BOINGS!
But I can ask some friends who are wrenching at LBS...


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks Dero, any help/info would be appreciated.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2002)

ask this question at http://forums13.consumerreview.com/crforum?14@119.rOrtaT9ZnE5^0@.ee7b96c  

its the shock forum at mtbr.com  Once you wade through some of the BS youll gets some pretty good answers.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> I have a 96' Specialized Ground Control A1. It's mostly used for cruising and light trail rides. I'd like to upgrade the rear shock, but for anyone who knows this bike it's not your usual bolt-on for the bottom half of the shock. Does anyone know a solution for this?



Specialized's website has a great support section.  You can ask questions (but I'll admit it does take some time for them to get back to you).  There's a good chance your question is out there already.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> 
> 
> Specialized's website has a great support section.  You can ask questions (but I'll admit it does take some time for them to get back to you).  There's a good chance your question is out there already.



She LIVES!!!  Wow I have not seen you post in a while.


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Is this where you are talking of?


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> 
> She LIVES!!!  Wow I have not seen you post in a while.



you don't know where to look


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

See the little sticker?
That's where to look!


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 21, 2002)

stealth monkeys at work again


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2002)

Isnt that special???  A RM sticker on MTBR.  I guess that went over well?


----------



## Tboy (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> See the little sticker?
> That's where to look!



Oh!  I was thinking she was talking about "sexual health".


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

I heard it was there alllllllll weekend!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Somewhere in Georgia at a 24 hr Adrenoline race!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 21, 2002)

I know just the two (drunken) monkeys whose fingerprints are all over that sticker. Hey MtnBikerChick, see what you started?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> I know just the two (drunken) monkeys whose fingerprints are all over that sticker. Hey MtnBikerChick, see what you started?




hey the thread is called calling all mountain bikers, you can't post here


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> I know just the two (drunken) monkeys whose fingerprints are all over that sticker. Hey MtnBikerChick, see what you started?




I wasn't anywhere near there.


----------



## The Toninator (Oct 22, 2002)

Sup?

I have been known to ride a bike, sometimes. I have a huffy explorer with alvieo 7 speed compo's. No suspension. 

ps. Cliffster5's avatar is disturbing.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Toninator *_
> Sup?
> 
> I have a huffy explorer with alvieo 7 speed compo's. No suspension.



that's what my rockhopper came with - so shut up!


----------



## The Toninator (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> 
> 
> that's what my rockhopper came with - so shut up!



yea but what are you on NOW lil' missy?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Toninator *_
> 
> ps. Cliffster5's avatar is disturbing.



I believe Deroyo took that picture.


----------



## The Toninator (Oct 22, 2002)

I always figured that about him


----------



## The Toninator (Oct 22, 2002)

pics up from the 12 hours of beer (notice i had to remove my water bottles to make room for the beer  )
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have how many hours left to drink????


----------



## The Toninator (Oct 22, 2002)

8:37 am (actually second beer) no better way to start off the day


----------



## ZECH (Oct 22, 2002)

Cool pics!!


----------



## The Toninator (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Cool pics!!


ha thanks. Unfortunatly that race was canceled because of the rain but here a real race action photo from 2 weeks ago


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 22, 2002)

Yo Tony, When In Rome.....


----------



## The Toninator (Oct 22, 2002)

you drive scooters. i;ve been. they dont lift things with their wankers


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 22, 2002)

Since this was a site devoted to muscles I thought I should adopt an image for my Avatar that had to do with the coin of the realm. Plus, Dero bet me his crappy KONA that I couldn't lift that kind of weight.


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

Ok,to clear up some FALSE RUMORS!!!!!
-A I was not in Georgia this weekend
-B I never knew about Cliffster's avatar until I saw it here
...SO OLDGUY!!!
Fack off Ya whanker!!!


Eh Ton!!!
Good to see ya back!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> I believe Deroyo took that picture.


NOT!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 23, 2002)

Mountain biking is fun.   

I am just starting to try drops to see what my bike can do.  This is a little one.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 23, 2002)

be carefull IR.  They are addictive


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2002)

> to see what my bike can do


It's more like: what my legs can take


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> It's more like: what my legs can take



Yeah, that too.    But my bike can handle a hell of a lot more punishment than I give it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 23, 2002)

MBC ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2002)

I've got to look REAL HARD to find that kind of trails in Belgium ...
(without it involving 3-hour drives  )

Consider yourself very lucky (with tracks like that and a wife that actually rides!) 

P.S. I did a 3-meter drop-off last weekend (sideways!).
Needless to say I didn't see it coming (I would've slowed down .. ouch ..)


----------



## Tboy (Oct 23, 2002)

What is the deal with the long sleeves and tights?  It's still summer.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> What is the deal with the long sleeves and tights?  It's still summer.



50 degrees in Connecticut last weekend, Holmes.


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

Brrrrrrrrrr,it was summer!!!
It's very gone here in the east. 
Anyday now we are expecting snow... 
Baboon,is that a moustache I see?
Just wondering...


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> MBC ROCKS!!!!


Is dat a yardsale?????


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice MBC... that's the kind of trail that has me wondering why I ever strayed away from my road bike.


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

You want me to tell you why, you did...


----------



## Tboy (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> Nice MBC... that's the kind of trail that has me wondering why I ever strayed away from my road bike.



With you being in Cali... I'd be wondering the same thing.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Is dat a yardsale?????



sure is!

how'd you recognize it?


----------



## Dero (Oct 24, 2002)

After seing so MANY VIDS and pics,I can pick it out anytime,anywhere...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 28, 2002)

BOOYAH!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 28, 2002)

This is about a 20 feet long series of (wet) 2x4's.  Body English needed!!


----------



## Tboy (Oct 28, 2002)

bah!  it's 2x8's  

Still amazin though.  I just had my property logged and I have a few logs left over that I plan on setting up some 'shore' stuff with.  I wish we had the kind of stuff you guys have to ride around on...


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> 
> With you being in Cali... I'd be wondering the same thing.



California offers lots of good reasons for straying away from the road bike... the best reasons have four wheels attached to em, have a cell phone in one hand, and are jacking up on Starbucks coffee with the other.


----------



## Dero (Oct 30, 2002)

Pssssst,you forgot to mention the curling iron and/or the electric shaver...


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes, I just heard/read this in the Mountain Bike magazine that 
Roland Green(Canadian Mountain Bike racer XC category)had cheated at the NORBA season opener at Big Bear.
It appears that during the race Roland Green was having problems with his cleats,while on the last lap it had come loose!!!
He was looking behind him(as usuall, he was in the lead)and saw that the pack was getting closer and closer and that he could not find a soluton to his problem(oh BTW he was tooless,being a weight weeny that he is).The pack came around and passes him,and teammate "Ryder Hesjedal" threw him a multi tool.
He then went on fixing his cleat and re-passing the pack and won the race!!!!!
Ok,NORBA rules stipulates that(#5.5in the NORBA RULE BOOK)
All spare parts and TOOLS shall be carried by the individual racer...a racer can only us spare parts or TOOLS  he/she started with at the beginning of the race.

Roland Green does not need to resort to CHEATING to win races!!!He is the fastest man in the world of XC MTB!!!
But,he did 
He then tried to cover his mistake by stating another NORBA rule
#6.1 which states,that all official PROTEST must occur within the 15 minutes of the results being posted.

So this all came to life when OLN  aired their footage of the race.

No other racer complained about the incident,TRUE, 
but THE RULE BOOK SAYS!!!!
This really turns my view about Roland Green,
as an athlete in his category, 
you cannot denny it,
he's TOPS.
BUTT doesn't an athlete need to respect the RULES OF THE GAME?

No repercutions have been issued to Roland Green,he has carried on wining all the races he has entered throughout the 2001/2002 season.


All of this could had been avoided had he not been such a
 weight weeny...What is the weight of an allen wrench...a messly 6 gramms!!!   
 to Roland Green!!!
I'm sorry I sheared him on when I was at Mnt Snow!!!


----------



## Tboy (Nov 13, 2002)

I read about this also.  I guess it's all in how you look at it.  In my mind, cheating would be that you are taking drugs or shortcuts in the race or whacking somebody with a baseball bat as the try to pass you.  Not using a tool the would have been legal if he had carried it himself.  I guess if you follow the rules to a "T" then it would be cheating.  But no one challeged it with in the time allowed, so he cheated but didnt get caught.  Therfore he won fair and square...  well not really but he won on a technicality.

I do see your point by-the-way.  Rules are rules. It's just this time they were in his favor.


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

Specially that that there are not too many rules in XC racing,might as well respect them ALL!!!
It still changes my point of view towards Rolland...
It would be the same as doing enhancement drugs,not getting caught and winning the race.
Same diff...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey dudes MTB'R.er here also and New to site to. FREDOG, I'm from New Jersey and had the pleasure of riding in San Diego this past August at the Anderson Truck Trail.  Smoooken' !!!  Beautiful riding and scenery out there. I'm jealous of ya.  to answer your question, I have 2 bikes.  A  Cannondale M800 (older frame design but I had revamped the entire bike right on down to the Gortex Cables.   My second bike is a F/S  GT I Drive 2.0.  I'm not sure how it's ratings were when it came out but I love that bike.  Well talk to ya all lataaa


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

AWESOME DUDE!!!!
Welcome aboard  !!
I hear what you're saying about the west coast,when talking riding it's gawd's country!!!
Specially when you have to come back on the east coast back onto the hills as oppose to riding in MOUNTAINS!!!
I'm from Ottawa in Ontario,YUP, a Crazy Cannuck!!! 

Got any ride pics,let's see them,specially at this time of year( 6 months of no riding,WINTER   )
Do you winter ride?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks Dero.  Yea actually I do have a few pics so I'll post them.  They are from this past August 15,2002 in San Diego CA. Trail called: Anderson Truck Trail.  It was designed by downhiller Lopes  or sumpen like that.  Ok I don't know how to add a picture here.


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Thanks Dero.  Yea actually I do have a few pics so I'll post them.  They are from this past August 15,2002 in San Diego CA. Trail called: Anderson Truck Trail.  It was designed by downhiller Lopes  or sumpen like that.  Ok I don't know how to add a picture here.


Ok,PICS!!!!!
 where are these pics of yours?
Your harddrive?If so,obviously you  either had them on a disc or they are digies,or you scanned them...
So you see the "Browse" button on the bottom of the page(when you reply to this) click it,it will bring up your browser and go to the file your pics are at double click on da pic and it will transfer it  right here...
they have to be "Valid file extensions: gif jpg png txt zip bmp jpeg doc xls pdf htm html"
no more then 60000 bytesIf I remember correctly...
If it tell syou that it is too big resize to a smaller size.

I think that covers it all...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

gotcha but too many pics to resize, I made a link to them. Its much easier  for both of us.    

http://photos.yahoo.com/firestormdownbelow2k


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

Look at that medal!!!(dat scarrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!)
If you don't fall,you're not trying hard 'nuff!!!
Those are great pics...Thanks!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I'm sorry I sheared him on when I was at Mnt Snow!!!



I hope you mean cheered! Shearing is a bad thing. Ouch!
Hey firestorm, glad to see another Cannondale bro in here!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

I need a cop to tell me that shearing is bad!!! 
He,he...
Sorry officer,I will never do it again!!!I promise!!!
Bet you hear dat a lot.
 Yes,you are right,I meant cheer...
Thanks bud!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2002)

Your very welcome Dero, I'm glad I could show them to someone that appreciates Blood, sweat, and Gears.  lol
fire




> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Look at that medal!!!(dat scarrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!)
> If you don't fall,you're not trying hard 'nuff!!!
> Those are great pics...Thanks!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2002)

Alriiight there dg806!!!!  What C do you ride?  I'm sure you posted previously but I don't wanna go back and read 9 pages.  hahahaha.
(note:  rode today for 4 miles of tech sheeit/ alot of climbing also, made me sick.)  

*************************************************
It must be me:  You would think that after every nasty azz, grueling, nonstop, neverending, rooty, rocky, twisty climb a smoken' downhill will follow.... It seemed today that all I did was climb and the damn downhills never came. How the F#$% could that be????    hehehehe
**************************************************




> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I hope you mean cheered! Shearing is a bad thing. Ouch!
> Hey firestorm, glad to see another Cannondale bro in here!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2002)

OK the bike I rode is posted in the same place as the other mtbr pics.  It was a Trek Fuel.   http://photos.yahoo.com/firestormdownbelow2k


----------



## Preacher (Nov 25, 2002)

> and the damn downhills never came


Yup, it's like Esher's "Neverending climb" all over again!

We went riding last weekend on a very muddy trail .. we only did 35km because we needed to pedal even downhill .. go figure!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Alriiight there dg806!!!!  What C do you ride?  I'm sure you posted previously but I don't wanna go back and read 9 pages.  hahahaha.
> (note:  rode today for 4 miles of tech sheeit/ alot of climbing also, made me sick.)
> 
> ...


Here ya go firestorm. It's a 2000 Jekyll 700SX. I've upgraded my rings and cranks and my shifters to XTR.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?postid=74721


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Here ya go firestorm. It's a 2000 Jekyll 700SX. I've upgraded my rings and cranks and my shifters to XTR.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?postid=74721




NOT THE JEKYLL AGAIN!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

How in the hell do you show up at such a time????


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey MBC How are ya??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

For my wife, with love.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> For my wife, with love.



ok.

how about we sell the qm and buy you a jekyll?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> ok.
> 
> how about we sell the qm and buy you a jekyll?



No thanks, but I am thinking about putting a lefty on the Quasi.


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

What,you replacing MBC's RM with a C'Dale??
Hmmm,it was nice knowing ya Baboon!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

Oh!!! My side hurts! Those were too good.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

DG806,,, That is one SWEET bike brother!!  Makes me want to go out and ride just looking at it.  But I have only one comment:  What up with the  reflectors???  Get those the Hell off that bike!!!!  hahahaha  
Thank God you didn't put those fluttering plastic streamers on your bar ends.  lmfao
I'll take a pic of my bikes and post them in the future.  




> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Here ya go firestorm. It's a 2000 Jekyll 700SX. I've upgraded my rings and cranks and my shifters to XTR.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?postid=74721


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm not crazy about those kinds of rides.  I have that ever present need for speed when I go out.  I don't mind a grueling climb knowing 2 things.  1) I'm getting a great cardio workout and 2. the downhill which will follow.  



> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> Yup, it's like Esher's "Neverending climb" all over again!
> 
> We went riding last weekend on a very muddy trail .. we only did 35km because we needed to pedal even downhill .. go figure!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey D, Are those RACEFACE Cranks??



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Here ya go firestorm. It's a 2000 Jekyll 700SX. I've upgraded my rings and cranks and my shifters to XTR.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?postid=74721


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

EH!!!
What's wrong with plastic streamers????
I got mine directly from Shimano and they told me they were the hottest item on the market for 2003!!!!!
He,he...
TLC time for my bike...It's all in pieces,on the workbench,soaking,being scrubbed,no wonder the bike was getting heavy,lots of dried up mud in some hard to reach corners!!
 
Can't wait 'til spring gets back...
Brrrrrr,grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> DG806,,, That is one SWEET bike brother!!  Makes me want to go out and ride just looking at it.  But I have only one comment:  What up with the  reflectors???  Get those the Hell off that bike!!!!  hahahaha
> Thank God you didn't put those fluttering plastic streamers on your bar ends.  lmfao
> I'll take a pic of my bikes and post them in the future.


Hmmmm,lose the reflectors and lose what,1lbs?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

hahahaha  plastic streamers.  



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> EH!!!
> What's wrong with plastic streamers????
> I got mine directly from Shimano and they told me they were the hottest item on the market for 2003!!!!!
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

No I'm not busting on the weight issue but the Nerd issue.  hahahaha
Seriously why do you need reflectors on a trail bike other then to warn the wabbits your coming. lol



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm,lose the reflectors and lose what,1lbs?


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

I was busting for the sake of busting!!!
Is DG806 a weight winny?
I don't think so!!! 

How is it to ride a bike that is missing a side of the fork(Lefty)???  
Ya I'm just busting...J/K!!! 
Is it spring in NJ yet?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

No not spring in Jersey yet in fact were just gearing into Winter.  I ride all year long.  Cold and light snow don't phase me.  I ride anyway.  Screw it and just ride is my motto.



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I was busting for the sake of busting!!!
> Is DG806 a weight winny?
> I don't think so!!!
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

firestorm those are race face cranks and rings.....
Dero, I love the lefty. Lots of travel and more durable than most forks! Of course that's me...
Crap, MBC gave me the same crapola about the reflectors!!!
And it was about 70 degrees here today!


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

He,he...I know,it's the same up here,I'm north of you by 12hrs,
2 hrs from Montreal.
I tried winter riding once or twice,had no fun!!!Kept on missing the trail on the downhill and getting aquainted with BIG trees(ouch)
Winter time da bike comes inside for the season...


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> firestorm those are race face cranks and rings.....
> Dero, I love the lefty. Lots of travel and more durable than most forks! Of course that's me...
> Crap, MBC gave me the same crapola about the reflectors!!!
> And it was about 70 degrees here today!


 freeken southerners...while I'm freezing my butt in these HIGH 20s...grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! 
Hiya DG!!!He,he...Have a ride for me will ya?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

Yea but you can't compare your winters to ours here in Jersey. Ours are much more mild.  Last year we only got about 3 inches of snow the whole Winter.  It's just damn cold some days.  



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> He,he...I know,it's the same up here,I'm north of you by 12hrs,
> 2 hrs from Montreal.
> I tried winter riding once or twice,had no fun!!!Kept on missing the trail on the downhill and getting aquainted with BIG trees(ouch)
> Winter time da bike comes inside for the season...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

I figured they were Race Face DG. I have a good eye for the expensive stuff.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> freeken southerners...while I'm freezing my butt in these HIGH 20s...grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> Hiya DG!!!He,he...Have a ride for me will ya?


Dero I think about you every time I ride when I know it's cold up there!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I figured they were Race Face DG. I have a good eye for the expensive stuff.


Tell me about it! I think the cranks were 200 and another 100 or so for the rings.....They are stiffer than the originals. I like them better.


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea but you can't compare your winters to ours here in Jersey. Ours are much more mild.  Last year we only got about 3 inches of snow the whole Winter.  It's just damn cold some days.


Yup...We get three inchs in one snow fall and it isn't a storm!!!! 

 you too will fall in the SOUTHERNER category...Just ain't fair!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

For that price I sure as hell hope you like them better!!!  lol



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Tell me about it! I think the cranks were 200 and another 100 or so for the rings.....They are stiffer than the originals. I like them better.


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

For those who can't ride...'cause it's winter,here's a site to visit...GREAT MTB VIDEOS


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey dero, move here and you can always ride!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Well I just missed my last chance to ride for a while.  Last Sunday I was asked to go ride but neither of my bikes were ready.  I had all the wheels apart after getting 2 flats on my GT Thanksgiving and Truing all the rims to both bikes.  I just figured I'd go this Sunday but we just got hammered with 6 inches of snow so there went that idea.  Ok this is your que to all cry and feel sorry for me please.  Thank you.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

yeah that sucks!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Yea I was bummed but at least the bikes are 100%.


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well I just missed my last chance to ride for a while.  Last Sunday I was asked to go ride but neither of my bikes were ready.  I had all the wheels apart after getting 2 flats on my GT Thanksgiving and Truing all the rims to both bikes.  I just figured I'd go this Sunday but we just got hammered with 6 inches of snow so there went that idea.  Ok this is your que to all cry and feel sorry for me please.  Thank you.


I feel your pain!!!
     
Just go and visit that site and do a virtual ride in Fruita...
You'll feel better!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks D my friend.    I'm so pathetic, I was in the garage today. Saw my bike there,, pulled it out and just started leaning on the seat to make the rear suspension go up and down.
Yes this was done for amusement purposes only. (sick little boy here). hehehe


----------



## Dero (Dec 9, 2002)

I go in the basement and pedal with my hand and change the gears...For the same reasons. 
Am I pathetic also...?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Yea but how bout this... How many of you go in your garage, put all your riding gear on,,, shoes, gloves helmet, riding cloths, shoes, and don't forget sunglasses(even if it's dark),,,, Take out some baseball bats, some wood and thow it on the floor.  Then get on your bike and ride over it pretending your riding a trail.  Then,,, to fully experience the realism, purposely fall off your bike to get the sensation of a truely "epic" ride.   Ummm I don't do this  I just umm saw someone do it.


----------



## Dero (Dec 9, 2002)

Ok,you got me beaten,I don't do that!!!


You do?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

No goofy... just joking.


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

I know some people that would do it...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh that is extreme. If you do know peeps like that, I wanna ride with those diehards.  Rocken'


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

dg,I would not say that I preffer Moab to BC,it's different kind of riding...
In BC there are SO MANY trees beside/around  the trails...
ANOTHER CHALLENGE...
It would be like riding Downieville in California.Check the videos I posted the link to ,you'll see the difference from the Sierra Nevada and the BC Rockies...
Both are just the best,when you talk about MTB meccas!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 11, 2002)

I haven't ridden in about six weeks.


----------



## Dero (Dec 11, 2002)

So that's the bike you are GIVING me for XMAS.
Aaaaaw,thanks bud!!! 

Yup,I'm the same,6 freaken weeks!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

That is because ya'll live in the freakin sn... snnn  sno,,,,,, I can't even say it belt! Way the crap up north!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Really messy here in Jersey but it was rather mild today. If I could have gotten away I would have ridden today but wife kept me busy.  Too close to Christmas to ride now.


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

Here's one from that famous "Rock Garden" at Mnt Snow/NORBA 
this summer.
This is a pic of one of the pros on the sunday afternoon race...
Yes I was far from the hill,soooooooooooooo many people...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh man Dero you rock!!  Your soo lucky man to make events like that.  Did you ever ride there?


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

Look at the size af those freaken rocks


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

No...I ride XC,plus I had to drive back up here after the weekend.
We did however ride some trails,that were how could you say more for us pussies!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

Here is my fav!!!
Yes you can imagine the rest...
Yes those BIG ROCKS are not padded!!!

Here you can see how STEEP the race track was...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 16, 2002)

Man, it was sunny blue sky here today and 65 degrees. And I had to fuqqin work!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

From this point on(where this guy is taking a brake) you had the choice of three lines,if you could actually control your bike in one of them.
I would say that outta of 10 riders,2 would make it...
A friend of mine,actually raced it and said "it was THE hardest  race he had ever done and he was happy to still be alive.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh damn that looks so damn painful


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

If you can't ride it,walk it,you NEVER know,you might get a better time.

I think this is my best pic!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh damn that looks so damn painful


Your right it did look painful,I thought many of these guys would not get up from the falls they took and I mean body slams,bounce,get up find the rigue and carry on...
I have this video clip from the "Rock Garden"
(to bad it's not on the web anymore...BUTT you would understand what I'm talking about,or ask Baboon or MBC,they were there also!!!)
It was an AWESOME experience!!!
I might even make this a ritual,NORBA @ Mnt Snow!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Man, it was sunny blue sky here today and 65 degrees. And I had to fuqqin work!!


Dat fuqin blows!!!

Too bad dg!!!



Ok,I think this is going to be it for tonight,gotta keep some pics for a later date,
you know,
when we are further in the 
win... wi... wint... w-i-n-t-e-r-I hate dat word!!!! 

Damned southerners!!!Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey Dero, who is this funny looking guy?


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

Same as this MONKEY!!!
BUTT,I think that he shaved before posing for the pic you have!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 19, 2002)

Yeah, I was having a bad hair day in that picture.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Same as this MONKEY!!!
> BUTT,I think that he shaved before posing for the pic you have!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_


----------



## Dero (Dec 19, 2002)

Look at the look of determination...
You can ALMOST hear her going GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
 
Back in NE???


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

I think it's more like "oh shiat!"


----------



## Dero (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I think it's more like "oh shiat!"


Nope,nope,nope...
First determination,
THEN... AAAAAAH SHIAAAAAAAAAAT!!!

 PIC MBC!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Nope,nope,nope...
> First determination,
> THEN... AAAAAAH SHIAAAAAAAAAAT!!!
> ...


It's opposite for me it's OH SHIAT, then after I get up, it's determination!


----------



## Dero (Dec 20, 2002)

ummmmmmm...How peculiar!!!
I always thought it was the opposite.
You have to fall to be determine????


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

I guess I'm too stupid to realize the danger before I fall. Then I think "Shiat, I can do that!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmmm...had to remove some cowbwebs of the bike today...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

did you talk sweet to it??


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

...and dusted it!!!
Slowly putting it back together,SLOWLY!!!
Don't want a complete bike before EASTER!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

It would kill you wouldn't it?


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> It would kill you wouldn't it?


Oh yes!!!Imagine,the bike all together,tunned and ready to go and you CAN't BIKE 'cause the trails aren't openned...
 
This way I have an excuse  (allthough it would take me half a day to put it together )


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Oh yes!!!Imagine,the bike all together,tunned and ready to go and you CAN't BIKE 'cause the trails aren't openned...
> 
> This way I have an excuse  (allthough it would take me half a day to put it together )


All washed and chain oiled! Ready to burn the trail!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Proper air pressure????


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh yes,,,,,,,,,,,gotta be just right to get over rocks and roots without popping a tire!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

I can't wait to get back out and ride.  Damn weather here!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

Lmao @ all the yankees!
Now watch us get a major snow!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

hahaha  DG.  (yankees)   Aw damn, I'm surprised they even sell mountain bikes to you rednecks.  Hey question for ya DG??  Where on your bike do you hang your gun rack and your Confederate Flag???  hahahaha


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

next to my mud tires!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

What about the 24????


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

24??


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

DA 24 pack ov beer,or is it the 40 pounder in the bottle rack???


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh I fill my hydration pack with moonshine!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

Never thought of that...Guess it kills ANYTHING in dere!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

oh yeah!


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll have to remember that!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok I'd be afraid to ride out in your woods and trails DG.  I'd be afraid of running into some of those people like in the movie  "Deliverance".(burt reynolds film).  Ya fall off your bike in the wrong area and one of them hillbillies with no teeth trying to get ya to squeel like a pig while another plays his banjo.


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

Tell me 'bout da wabbits FIRE!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 14, 2003)

Did somebody say "MOUNTAIN BIKING"!?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 14, 2003)

OUCH


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Did somebody say "MOUNTAIN BIKING"!?


Eh,I saw dat wipe out!!!
Do you have anymore from Mnt Snow's Rock Garden???


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2003)

They are calling for sn...sn.......sno.........sn.....sn.............the white stuff her thursday night and friday.......


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2003)

So how much o fthe white schtufff did you get????


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

only 2"..........................but the cold was terrible. And it is going to be even colder this Thursday and Friday morning.............. maybe single digits!


----------



## soop (Jan 23, 2003)

hey- im new to the forums too. and i really enjoy DH and street riding. I like taking pictures too...


soop

heres a friend of mine overheating in vancouver B.C.


----------



## Dero (Jan 23, 2003)

Cool picks...
BAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! ???


----------



## soop (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

sweeeeeet.


----------



## Dero (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> sweeeeeet.


You were right 'boon!!!
Eh Bah,welcome to IM!!!


----------



## soop (Jan 23, 2003)

thanks- from everything ive seen so far this looks to be a pretty informative site. hoping to get some tips to get myself in better shape.

back to biking for a sec 

heres a couple of gifs from this place we rent out in seattle.

Chris donahue- amazing


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 24, 2003)

COOOOOOL!

My pics are not quite as exciting:


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

Ummmm,Bab2,is that another pic you got of of google???
Still searching for babes,eh?


That guy should wash his face!!


----------



## soop (Jan 24, 2003)

a real action shot!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soop *_
> a real action shot!!


Notice the BIG(face)  HAIR,he's got!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Notice the BIG(face)  HAIR,he's got!!!



Hey, that's six months worth of growth!


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

What this I hear...Mount Snow(NORBA ) is in june!!!!
   
That really bites!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 24, 2003)

June's not good for you?  I'm assuming you have to work?


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> June's not good for you?  I'm assuming you have to work?


Yeah,work 'til mid july!!!
June is a busy time for us MAJOR FESTIVALS!!!
 

Why did they change it from aug to june????


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Soop, Welome to our site.  This picture is fantastic!!! you should submit it to the MTB mags. I'm sure one of them would run it.  Great work with the camera man.  (good choice: b/w over color on it)




> _*Originally posted by soop *_
> hey- im new to the forums too. and i really enjoy DH and street riding. I like taking pictures too...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soop (Jan 26, 2003)

hey thanks, i appreciate that.  I tried a couple but unfortunately none of the bigger mags use digital yet. they all require slides


----------



## Dero (Jan 26, 2003)

That sucks, 'cus that's a great shot!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

Well that is rediculous. All the technology today and they can't use it. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Tboy (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soop *_
> hey thanks, i appreciate that.  I tried a couple but unfortunately none of the bigger mags use digital yet. they all require slides




If you still have the negatives I'm pretty sure you can get them put onto slides.  Unless its a digi, then they should take it as is.

Great pic though.  



Well.... I finally broke out the Kona again.  I did a few log hop-ups and overs and a few jumps.  

It felt good to have a piece of Canada between my legs again.


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

Was it good for you???
Well,use to be that Kona WAS built in Canada,but most frames(I mean almost all the frames around,not just Kona)are built in Taiwan...
Which Kona do you ride?


----------



## Tboy (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Was it good for you???
> Well,use to be that Kona WAS built in Canada,but most frames(I mean almost all the frames around,not just Kona)are built in Taiwan...


I know...  It's a shame we don't keep more things like that local.



> Which Kona do you ride?



the '01 stuff in booger green.  Hard tail w/hayes disc brakes.  I got it to do urban stuff and trials.  I have a ways to go on the trials stuff, but I am progressing.


----------



## Dero (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> I know...  It's a shame we don't keep more things like that local.
> 
> 
> ...



KONA!!!
 
I have the Mango 2000 Hardtail BLAST!!!
Great on the trails...


----------



## Dero (Feb 9, 2003)

Hmmmmm...Think that 20 inner tube will last me a while?? 
Remember that Gift certificates I got for XMAS at at LBS???
Well, that LBS has a warehouse clearance sale every feb(the leftovers from last year).
Well I walked in there with this GC for $100.00 looked around and nuthing was tickling my fancy,so I stocked up on lube,
de-greaser,frame polish and inner tubes.
I'm set for a few years now...



Figured that just the inner tube was a great buy...
usually $5 per (cdn), I paid $1 each. (cdn)


----------



## soop (Feb 10, 2003)

*some stuff*

a recent event we put on..
http://www.icepeeps.com/video/Jibbe2k3.wmv



pluss a wallpaper for ya


----------



## Dero (Feb 11, 2003)

Soop,man,that is such an awesome pic,so easy to get
lost in it... 
Get da mop,I'm drewling!!!
It's been five months since  I have seen so much GREEN!!!

Where is dat,in Washington,early summer???

When people ask me why I ride,
I show them pics like this and I say,
  "THIS IS WHY!!!"

Thanks Soop!!!

What's your nick at Icepeeps?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea D,, that is a very nice pic.


----------



## soop (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks guys- 
dero- im aka on the peeps site.

heres another green one


----------



## Dero (Feb 28, 2003)

Ah MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!
Gotta mop da floor AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Tboy (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: some stuff*



> _*Originally posted by soop *_
> a recent event we put on..
> http://www.icepeeps.com/video/Jibbe2k3.wmv




Geeesh.  Grinding with no pegs?  pretty good stuff.

Do ya'll do any trials stuff?


----------



## firestorm (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: some stuff*



> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Geeesh.  Grinding with no pegs?  pretty good stuff.
> 
> Do ya'll do any trials stuff?



Kewl DITTIO!!!!  Very Kewel.  Why can't I ever find the good sheeit on the Internet????


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

You don't ask da right people??? 
 Fire!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 3, 2003)

Oh well D,, it's just the principle that I can't find anything good myself. I always get the hand me downs.  Speaking of Hand me downs,, are you telling me you have some good stuff for me?  No wait,,, let me guess, you want me to publicly request it from your right? I need to say... Dero ole buddy, do you have any really kewel videos for fire?  ok Dero please standby.


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

Cool videos(MTB)


----------



## Tboy (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Cool videos(MTB)



I had a hard drive full of his stuff at one time.  Pete has some coold vids.   I have been trying to get one those helmet cams.

Hey Fire,  If you like urban/BC stuff check out www.pinkbike.com

also

http://red-haze.com/videos.html


----------



## Dero (Mar 4, 2003)

I have one on a CD rom from Mount Snow NORBA 2002,from the Rock Garden,all crashes!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> I had a hard drive full of his stuff at one time.  Pete has some coold vids.   I have been trying to get one those helmet cams.
> 
> Hey Fire,  If you like urban/BC stuff check out www.pinkbike.com
> ...



Hey Thanks TBOY!!!! You guys are GREAT!!!  Thank you too Dero. Hope you got a laugh out of the other thread I stated regading the videos.  
Fire


----------



## firestorm (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I have one on a CD rom from Mount Snow NORBA 2002,from the Rock Garden,all crashes!!!


OK do you need my mailing addy for that one Dero?  hahahaha


----------



## quik^ (Mar 7, 2003)

i ride a 99 gary fisher excalibur, can you say disc brakes  
but i guess all bikes are coming standard with them.


----------



## Dero (Mar 7, 2003)

Not all bikes have disk brakes!!!
I have a 2000 Kona,with NO disk brakes.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 9, 2003)

They don't all come with Disc Brakes?  Oh shoot wait, I already knew that.  I have 2 bikes and neither came with D brakes.  This past summer I put  Hayes D-brakes on my GT I-Drive. Now I look 10 times keweler when I fall!!!


----------



## Dero (Mar 12, 2003)

It's not how much you try that counts,IT'S HOW MUCH YOU FALL,we all know the ol' saying, if you don't fall,YOU'RE NOT TRYING HARD 'NUFF!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 16, 2003)

I agree DERO,, if I come home from a serious ride without at least a "little" blood or some bumbs and bruises, then I say that I didnt' ride on the edge.
Some people will say that well if you keep falling your not a very good bike rider.  You look at the compititions and you don't ever see the "winner" fall.  This is true but what "they the viewers" don't see is the 1000 falls the "winner DID take to raise his bar of excellence that high!!  A prime example of this from me is this.   A certain park I ride,, I have some serious, fast switchbacks and turns.  I'll take off down the thing like a bat out of hell and I would fall on the 1st hard turn.  From that I learned how to take that turn better, How to find the better line.  I don't fall there anymore and in fact, take it faster then all the guys I ride with and I do it much cleaner.  Now as I learned that wonderful lesson I would now be at a pretty fast pace and again take the 4th cutback with an obstacle and fall hard trying to navigate through the turn and over the obstical.  After smashing my head and knee and back and bike on that damn tree trunk enough times I learned how to perform that type of manuver better, cleaner and faster then my co riders.
So, this is my example of  What DERO said.  If you don't fall you aint riding hard enough.  No words can better have been spoken.


----------



## Dero (Mar 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I agree DERO,, if I come home from a serious ride without at least a "little" blood or some bumbs and bruises, then I say that I didnt' ride on the edge.
> Some people will say that well if you keep falling your not a very good bike rider.  You look at the compititions and you don't ever see the "winner" fall.  This is true but what "they the viewers" don't see is the 1000 falls the "winner DID take to raise his bar of excellence that high!!  A prime example of this from me is this.   A certain park I ride,, I have some serious, fast switchbacks and turns.  I'll take off down the thing like a bat out of hell and I would fall on the 1st hard turn.  From that I learned how to take that turn better, How to find the better line.  I don't fall there anymore and in fact, take it faster then all the guys I ride with and I do it much cleaner.  Now as I learned that wonderful lesson I would now be at a pretty fast pace and again take the 4th cutback with an obstacle and fall hard trying to navigate through the turn and over the obstical.  After smashing my head and knee and back and bike on that damn tree trunk enough times I learned how to perform that type of manuver better, cleaner and faster then my co riders.
> So, this is my example of  What DERO said.  If you don't fall you aint riding hard enough.  No words can better have been spoken.


What he said!!!
You got to organise a few "Yard sales"!!!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 12, 2003)

Advice for a newbie?


see :
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16862

please! (forgot about this forum)


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

OK,My riding season starts NOW!!!!
I'm on my way to my first ride,I know it's going to hurt,butt EH,gotta start one day!!RIGHT????


Here is a pic of Badger's ride,he had problems posting da pic so here it is!!!
NIIIIIICE!!!!I think that will be my next purchase,a road bike!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mr.Guvernment *_
> Advice for a newbie?
> 
> 
> ...


Why forget about this forum????
HE,he...I know what you mean.
Forget about this post.RIGHT???

Any developments on da purchase of a new ride???


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OK,My riding season starts NOW!!!!
> I'm on my way to my first ride,I know it's going to hurt,butt EH,gotta start one day!!RIGHT????


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHAAAAAAA!!!!!
It was great,I got dirty,I endoed,well that part was not so great,but overallit was simply AWESOME!!!!!

I know I will hurt tomorrow!!
My legs feel like lead right now.
Ah well...Another banana will help!!!

 It's ALMOST,as good as having sex!!!
I did say "ALMOST AS!!!!!"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2003)

Way to go, Dero!!!!  You finally got out, eh?  MTB season is officially underway for me.  Three weekends in a row now.    I did a solo ride this past Thursday, then did a ride with the wife on Saturday.  She needs to get her legs back.  Tax season has definately hurt her physically.  She was dragging butt!!!!!

The trails on Saturday were fantastic.  Hardly any mud.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2003)

I tried Single Track today for the first time -  

but I got a little scraped - I spilled twice - oh well.    I have to get a nice bike, mines crappy and it will fall apart if I continue to do single track.

It was fun then I did an our hour and 1/2 of up/down hill trails.  I got a little muddy too.  THere was actually a little snow left on some of the trails.  Weird !!  It's 70 degrees out today and loving it!


----------



## Dero (Apr 21, 2003)

Right on Jodi!!!!
Another MTBer in the group!!!
It's addicting,you'll see!!!
   

Look at scrapes and cuts as TROPHIES!!!!
At the end of the season you can look at your body and say
"oh this one is from the time when I..."
Da stories I could tell ya...
The trails won't be dry for another month,month and a half!!!
So get use to the mudd and love it,look at it this way,some people pay big $$$$$ for mud baths!!! 
It's good for the skin!!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Way to go, Dero!!!!  You finally got out, eh?  MTB season is officially underway for me.  Three weekends in a row now.    I did a solo ride this past Thursday, then did a ride with the wife on Saturday.  She needs to get her legs back.  Tax season has definately hurt her physically.  She was dragging butt!!!!!
> 
> The trails on Saturday were fantastic.  Hardly any mud.


But do you have snow still in the woods???
some places I submerged my hubbs under water,you know what that means...MY FEET WERE IN THERE ALSO!!!Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
The trails around here are very wet at most place,the dry places are actually VERY RARE!!!
Ah well,time to work on the legs for when the Gats open(May 17)
Will she get time off now that TAX SEASON is over,at least slow down!!!
Right on MBC!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> But do you have snow still in the woods???
> some places I submerged my hubbs under water,you know what that means...MY FEET WERE IN THERE ALSO!!!Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> The trails around here are very wet at most place,the dry places are actually VERY RARE!!!
> ...




There was NO snow in the woods!    Thanks to all the snow up north, our rivers and streams are flowing strong.  It's very cool to be out in the woods and have to cross streams.  Come August, it'll all be dried up.  Spring riding is awesome.  After only a few rides, I can feel my legs getting back into riding shape.  WOO HOO!

Jodi, singletrack riding is the best!!!    The more technical, the better.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Way to go, Dero!!!!  You finally got out, eh?  MTB season is officially underway for me.  Three weekends in a row now.    I did a solo ride this past Thursday, then did a ride with the wife on Saturday.  She needs to get her legs back.  Tax season has definately hurt her physically.  She was dragging butt!!!!!
> 
> The trails on Saturday were fantastic.  Hardly any mud.



Yeah, I'm a fatass now.


----------



## Dero (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> Yeah, I'm a fatass now.


  Get dat fatass on a bike!!!!!!

NOW!!!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

YA know we have a little tradition me and my mountain bike buddies, whoever has the best "meaning worse actually" wipe out buys the beer.  I AM TIRED OF BUYING THE FUQQIN BEER!!!.  Had a wicked endo off a bridge yesterday, ahh tis the season to get bruised up!


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

I just graduated to clipless,got my shoes on friday and rode in the yard friday afternoon,neddless to say I was NOT going to hit da trails w/o proper training  with clipping  and unclipping...
AND YES I WIPED OUT ONCE!!!!

Today I hit the trail,I had mastered the (at least I thought I had)art of unclipping...
trying to avoid this big mud hole(DEEP!!!)I went on the side of it,and yes,I fell in it,clipped...I was not fast 'nuff at bailing out of the pedals...
DA BIG SOCKER.But it was fun!!! 
A free mudbath!!!

But what a difference in power/pedal strokes!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

Ya clipless pedals are a trip, falling flat on your side while still clipped in is an experience, especially when there is mountain bike hotties around


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

No hotties,just me and that mudd hole!!!And maybe a squirrel in dat pin!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 11, 2003)

I ran over a squirrel on my way to work this morning, poor fella


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

I hear ya.
Not a chance at living...


----------



## firestorm (May 20, 2003)

FINALLY.... Fire is BACK in the Saddle again!!!  There is a GOD!!!!  Had an excellent ride a few days ago (WITH CLIPLESS PEDALS AND ALL DERO hahahaha).  My wind isn't there yet but give me a week or two.  Damn I missed my bikes.  Hey remind me to post pics of my babies.


----------



## Dero (May 20, 2003)

OK,Fire,remind ya to post a pic of yar BABY!!!I'll do da same thing...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> FINALLY.... Fire is BACK in the Saddle again!!!  There is a GOD!!!!  Had an excellent ride a few days ago (WITH CLIPLESS PEDALS AND ALL DERO hahahaha).  My wind isn't there yet but give me a week or two.  Damn I missed my bikes.  Hey remind me to post pics of my babies.



WE WANTS PICS!

I started my own picture thread in the pic gallery.  I'll add more as I get more riding in.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17864


----------



## Dero (May 21, 2003)

So is that where we should post MTB pics now???


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> So is that where we should post MTB pics now???



No, but everyone else has their own picture thread, so I wanted one of my own.  They choose to post flexing pics, I choose to post biking pics.


----------



## Dero (May 23, 2003)

This friend of mine is giving me a deal I can't refuse(unless my wrench says "FORGET IT")
Next week I might become the owner of a Cannondale V-900,for a very good price!!!!!
The bike is 4 years old,but was well maintained.The owner was involved in a car crash last summer and he's lucky he's walking today,so trail riding is outta the question,he wants to get himself a Hybrid.So on wednesday he phoned me and told me that he is offering this bike,TO ME for the low price of $400.00 (cdn) he originaly paid $1,500.00 (cdn) forit 4 years ago...
He will then ask for $700.00 from anybody else.(What a budd!!!)


Here are the specs on it...
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/99/model-9VA9.html 
Minus the disk brakes,Avids V brakes


I know that C'dale is close to going out of business, and if I have probs finding pieces for it,with all the components from this bike,the Kona will get a major upgrade!!!(rims,front and rear derailleurs,chain rings and cassette,brakes,just dat is worth the price.) 
Some time next week I will get the bike for a day,I will bring it to my LBS and have my wrench look it up...Then I will go for a ride.To see how it feels...
Then,I will go and pay da man!!!(again,if my wrench says YE!!)


----------



## firestorm (May 24, 2003)

My opinion is Cannondale with rebound. (I hope)  Their bike dept is in good shape it is there motor bike division that is killing them.  I'm hoping they find a way around this.  It's too bad they couldn't just sell the motor division but they can't.  the Lawyers never directed them correctly if you ask me.


----------



## firestorm (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> WE WANTS PICS!
> 
> I started my own picture thread in the pic gallery.  I'll add more as I get more riding in.
> ...


I commented on your pics there Baboon.  Great pics bro!
I usually ride alone thus a problem taking photos but I'll see what I can do.  As for just the bikes, that I can do.  I just can't ride and takes pics of myself alone.  
Baboon,, I posted some pics from California trip  last year.  Me on the Anderson Truck Trail.  Did you ever see them?


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> My opinion is Cannondale with rebound. (I hope)  Their bike dept is in good shape it is there motor bike division that is killing them.  I'm hoping they find a way around this.  It's too bad they couldn't just sell the motor division but they can't.  the Lawyers never directed them correctly if you ask me.


It's what you call "putting all your eggs in the same basket."
Why did they want to compete with the big boyz(Honda and Yamaha)?
Your ride is a C'dale?I forget.


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Well Dero, on Cannondales behalf, they didn't put all their eggs in one basket as in just doing bicycles.  Venturing into the motor sports was a good idea BUT,,,, they should have seperated the two venues as read in Mountain Bike Magazine.  If they had done that, then they could have sold the Motor bike division because they actually have buyers.  Through legal means they could have had that seperation but they screwed up big time and kept both under the same hat.  Now if Cannondale is to survive, they will need to sell the entire company which is a damn shame.  I blame the Lawyers!!!  I hate Lawyers. 

To answer your question, YES I own a Cannondale.  I bought a leftover M800 no suspension whatsoever as a 1st bike for only 700.00 brand new.  I just swapped everything out right on down to the cables.  I put Manitou Mars shocks on it 4 years ago when I bought it for example.  It's a nice bike and I really like it for a hardtail.  I also put a Shock seatpost on the thing.  
My other bike is the GT I-Drive 2.0  F/S.  I really love that bike too.


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Cannondale went wrong in the Motor bike are by trying to reinvent the engine  I think I read.  Hey if i'm wrong with any of this don't blame me.  I got all my info on this from last months Mountain Bike magazine. hahahaha


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well Dero, on Cannondales behalf, they didn't put all their eggs in one basket as in just doing bicycles.  Venturing into the motor sports was a good idea BUT,,,, they should have seperated the two venues as read in Mountain Bike Magazine.  If they had done that, then they could have sold the Motor bike division because they actually have buyers.  Through legal means they could have had that seperation but they screwed up big time and kept both under the same hat.  Now if Cannondale is to survive, they will need to sell the entire company which is a damn shame.  I blame the Lawyers!!!  I hate Lawyers.
> 
> To answer your question, YES I own a Cannondale.  I bought a leftover M800 no suspension whatsoever as a 1st bike for only 700.00 brand new.  I just swapped everything out right on down to the cables.  I put Manitou Mars shocks on it 4 years ago when I bought it for example.  It's a nice bike and I really like it for a hardtail.  I also put a Shock seatpost on the thing.
> My other bike is the GT I-Drive 2.0  F/S.  I really love that bike too.


By saying "puting all their eggs in the same basket" I meant putting all their money and effort towards their motorbike venture,since their bike portion of the company was highly succesfull!!!Look at it now. 
That,my friend,is WHAT I meant...


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Gotcha my brother,, my bad.  We just looked at that basket of eggs differently.  Or you looked at one basket and I looked at another.  I like your basket though.  hehehehe


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Gotcha my brother,, my bad.  We just looked at that basket of eggs differently.  Or you looked at one basket and I looked at another.  I like your basket though.  hehehehe


Git yur own basket little brother!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

But I like yours!!!


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

Oh stop your sniveling and git yur own basket!!!! 
Sheesh!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

OK Damnit but I had a basket as you saw above but you didn't like mine. Why can't we both use yours?  you selfish bastard!!!!


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

Does not matter how you call me,



GIT YUR OWN!!!!







So with these two bikes...The C'Dale and the Kona,I could sell them both and get more $$$$$ and buy a decent FS/XC!!!
Newer,better...


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

Stomping my feet, jumping on my Mountain Bike and riding off into the sunset flipping Dero the Bird telling him to keep his damn basket.  hahahahaha


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Stomping my feet, jumping on my Mountain Bike and riding off into the sunset flipping Dero the Bird telling him to keep his damn basket.  hahahahaha


   Da moon boss,da moon!!!



 Strange...sunset in Jersey at 10:03 PM,you sure it's not an oil container burning???


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

GOTTA BE SOMEHOW FACTUALL!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

here is a fact for ya.  Drop dem drawers in person and I'll factually put my factual foot up your factual sphincter.   hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> here is a fact for ya.  Drop dem drawers in person and I'll factually put my factual foot up your factual sphincter.   hahahahahahahahahaha


Ya gonna FAX dat to me????


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

hehehe,, naaa I'm flexing my cyber muscle on here like all the other pin heads.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hehehe,, naaa I'm flexing my cyber muscle on here like all the other pin heads.


Who you calling a pinhead,dick?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I commented on your pics there Baboon.  Great pics bro!
> I usually ride alone thus a problem taking photos but I'll see what I can do.  As for just the bikes, that I can do.  I just can't ride and takes pics of myself alone.
> Baboon,, I posted some pics from California trip  last year.  Me on the Anderson Truck Trail.  Did you ever see them?



Yup!  I remember seeing those pics.   

It definitely helps that I usually ride with four or five other guys, and three of us carry cameras.  We get lots of pics of each other all the time.


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> This friend of mine is giving me a deal I can't refuse(unless my wrench says "FORGET IT")
> Next week I might become the owner of a Cannondale V-900,for a very good price!!!!!
> The bike is 4 years old,but was well maintained.The owner was involved in a car crash last summer and he's lucky he's walking today,so trail riding is outta the question,he wants to get himself a Hybrid.So on wednesday he phoned me and told me that he is offering this bike,TO ME for the low price of $400.00 (cdn) he originaly paid $1,500.00 (cdn) forit 4 years ago...
> ...


Hey D, the link doesn't work. If you don't want to buy it let me know!


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2003)

*heres a cool pic!!!*


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

*Re: heres a cool pic!!!*



> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_


I hate those land sharks!!!
Always have to be on the look out for ANYTHING while riding...
Good one Tank!!
 
You riding yet????


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

Ok...Da Cannondale Super V900,not the Raven Super V900...
Just came back from a short ride,WOW,what a diff!!!
Dis 2X boing boing is simply awesome!!!
Today I brought the bike to my wrench and he said it's a good deal,he would pay up to another $200.00 and it's still worth it.
So,DG,sorry bro,I'm buying it...It's too good af a deal to turn down!!!


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

This is the part I LOVE!!!!!!!
Da pivot point is in GREAT shape,I'm told by my wrench...No leaks on either sus!!!BONUS!!!


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

A closer look at the rear sus...


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

This is where the alteration will happen...
Tires are going( rear is a semi slick,not good for me) the front one is used...Panaracers XC Fire are going on.
Change of pedals,I might put my clipless on it(not sure yet)or just some flats!!!
There...That's it for now...
See my MOJO on the floor,MY BABY!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 29, 2003)

Dero, that is one FUNKY looking bike!  How much does that beast weigh?  How do you like the FS feel?  



Congrats!!!


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

It looks heavy but IT's NOT!!!!Aluminium and carbon fibers frame.
I went out for a ride on some trails around my place and the bike came alive...Nice thing is that I can lock the front fork (on the fly)which is nice fo rclimbing,less bobbing!!!
But I like it !!!
Might keep it fo rthe summer and then this winter,sell the two bikes and get a newer,better one for next season!!!
Last night I had the clipless on it,tonight I will put my XC FIRE on it...the semi slick SUCKS BIG TIME!!!!
Overall,I like it....!!!


----------



## Tboy (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> This is where the alteration will happen...
> Tires are going( rear is a semi slick,not good for me) the front one is used...Panaracers XC Fire are going on.
> Change of pedals,I might put my clipless on it(not sure yet)or just some flats!!!
> ...




Love the bike rack  


Those cannondales  used to be popular around here... most of the people I know sold them and got Kona's 

I rode my buddies when he had his,  It seemed that I was allways about to go over the bars on it.  The geometry was to far forward for me.  A smooth ride non-the-less.  my friend had gotten his down to 24.5lbs when he had it...

congrats dude


----------



## Tboy (May 29, 2003)

forgot to mention...  I rode this weekend.  Twice    I didn't need a HRM to tell me I was really pushing it.  We rode the first 6 miles at race pace.  I think he was trying to kill me  

It has been while since I have done that.


----------



## sawheet (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> This is where the alteration will happen...
> Tires are going( rear is a semi slick,not good for me) the front one is used...Panaracers XC Fire are going on.
> Change of pedals,I might put my clipless on it(not sure yet)or just some flats!!!
> ...


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

He,he... it does doesn't it???
No that's my basement,an oooooooold house,next year it will considered a heritage house,(100 years old) 

The geometry sure is different from my Kona,but you get use to it!!!    :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sawheet (May 29, 2003)

So how many young boys are buried under that bike dero?


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> So how many young boys are buried under that bike dero?


   
None since 1980,
prior to dat...I could not tell ya!!!
 asshole!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 29, 2003)

Just kidding dero lighten up


----------



## Tboy (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Just kidding dero lighten up




Ya gotta remember... Some of our jokes don't work across the border.


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2003)

Sorry,I was light,lacking of a smilling smilly...


----------



## sawheet (May 30, 2003)

Dero lacking a smily, thats like sally Struthers lacking a sandwich!, cool bro  RIDE ON


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2003)

I will,I will...I just finished replacing the brakes on the C'Dale,changed the tires,cleaned it up,added my bar ends and I'm ready for a ride!!!
Ta-ta!!!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

What a diff the tires made!!!WOW,I'm gonna have some fun with this bike this summer!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2003)

I need to go get some new rubber this week, goind on two week rock climbing and mountain biking road trip starting June 10th!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

What kind of rubber do you use???
Just curious,I use Panaracer XC PRO the one with the kevlar bead.
Been using those for three seasons and I'm happy with them!!!


----------



## Tboy (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What kind of rubber do you use???
> Just curious,I use Panaracer XC PRO the one with the kevlar bead.
> Been using those for three seasons and I'm happy with them!!!



Same here.  I use the xc pro 2.1 on the front and xc pro 1.8 on the rear.  It makes for some great traction in the turns and fast rolling on the straights.   theyre light weight and hard to beat on the price...


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

The 1.8 on the rear????
Hmmmm 
That's the first time I hear somebody doing that setup.
Not saying it's bad nor good,just  odd.
You don't lose traction like that?
I use the 2.1 front and rear.
I'll have to think about dat one!!!


----------



## Tboy (Jun 1, 2003)

No,  No losss of traction on the rear.  It  hooks up great, has a lower rolling resistance.  I initially had the 1.8 on front and rear but it was too skittish on the front.  The only time you may notice the 1.8 on the rear is on extreme up hills, if you had to stand up to pedal you may spin out a little.  Other wise the performance loss is nill compared to the gain.

Go ahead and give it a whirl when you get a chance,  You can order one pretty cheap for about $20.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What kind of rubber do you use???
> Just curious,I use Panaracer XC PRO the one with the kevlar bead.
> Been using those for three seasons and I'm happy with them!!!


\
Dero on one wheelset I have the Panaracer Fire XC Pro UST ATB Tires
On the other I have the Michelin WildGripper X-Comp ATB Tires,  And the 3rd wheelset I forget what they are.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I need to go get some new rubber this week, goind on two week rock climbing and mountain biking road trip starting June 10th!!!



Where are you going on this ride?  Can I come? lol


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2003)

Goergia, north carolina and possibily tenn, or kentucky.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

whooaaa your doing some serious riding there my friend!!!  Good luck and I'll be thinking about you.  do us a favor here and take a camera.


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> whooaaa your doing some serious riding there my friend!!!  Good luck and I'll be thinking about you.  do us a favor here and take a camera.


...and take pics!!!!
He,he...Not always the easiest thing to do when you're enjoying a ride.Many times I bring my camera but never think of snapping some pics,just too much in my ride!!!
 
Have a great time Sawheet!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Agrees with Dero. I can see you getting caught up with the ride and forgetting you have the camera.


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

How many times have I ridden and was in aaaaw over the scenery surrounding me and kicking myself in da butt for NOT clicking da camera,which was in my backpack!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Well you get closer then I do Dero,, I never even bring a camera.


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok,went for a ride today...
No action shot,just scenery.I was riding solo...
This is where it all begins...
Da trailhead!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

You have to remember,I'm only a visitor on these trails,this is 
throttle twister land so there are many RUTTS filled with water around.


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

This is training grounds for me,Losta of root riding...


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

Still lotsa mud around...Somtimes it's deceiving how deep it is...
That hole there is KNEE DEEP!!!
Yes,I did go in it...But I came out of it...as you can tell.


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

Does this look like a happy bike???
Dirty,in da woods on a sunny day!!!
Should see it's rider,he's all


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

...and DA SKEETERS!!!Man they are out there!!!While ridding ,no probs,but if you dare stop,you can hear them from miles around.
I swear,they have radars...


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok,one more...This is the easy part,you rip 'n hammer this section,but watch out for the trees... 
Last year I misjudge my distance in a turn and ellbowed a tree,yes I got the worst of it...


----------



## Tboy (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Does this look like a happy bike???
> Dirty,in da woods on a sunny day!!!
> Should see it's rider,he's all




Hey dude,  There's a stick you your crank


----------



## Tboy (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and DA SKEETERS!!!Man they are out there!!!While ridding ,no probs,but if you dare stop,you can hear them from miles around.
> I swear,they have radars...




That ain't good.  I didnt think you guys had those up there?     I figured the cold would have killed them all.

They have already confirmed that some of the buggers, close to where I ride, are carriers of the West Nile virus.


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

If I was to stay inside everytime there is a chance of this or dat,I would NEVER ride...
Or I would wrap myself from head to toe...
Yes we have been told that there are chances that the skeeters are carriers also in this area...    
Butt what da hay?You only live once,right?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2003)

Cool pics Dero!  Mosquitos are NOT so cool though!    Those trails look very similar to what we've got around here.

How do you like the new bike?


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

I like it  alot!!
Things to get use to:
Grip Shift as oppose to Rapid Fire,sometime I shift the wrong way when climbing,I have to actually think!!!
Something that I never did with Rapid Fire,it came automatically.
The Geometry is so different from my Kona,feels like I could endo soooooo easilly,but I have not yet.
Oh and the clipless,still getting used to them.
But overall,   
The FS is nice in the rooty sections...
After a ride I don't feel that I've been through the wash 'n dry cycle!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2003)

Well I have never ridden a hardtail, so I can not relate.    I also have never used grip shifts (I tried MBC's once and did not like them).  Glad to hear you like the bike.  

I'm looking forward to a ride after work tonight!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2003)

That bike is not a hardtail. Hardtails are rigid. That has a suspension!


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> That bike is not a hardtail. Hardtails are rigid. That has a suspension!


I know what he means,he's making fun od my C'dale...It's alright DG,he can ride his Titus and I'll enjoy my ride!!!



   @da ass


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I know what he means,he's making fun od my C'dale...It's alright DG,he can ride his Titus and I'll enjoy my ride!!!
> 
> 
> ...




NO NO NO, ya nut!!!!  I am saying that I have never ridden a hardtail so I can not relate to the change from HT to FS.


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh... I see!!! 
Da differnce,you can go faster over shtuff w/o worrying...

   


C'dale is not the favorite brand name,I've heard it all so far,
Crack'n dale,Crackenfail...
Until you ride one,you cannot understand,RIGHT DG???


EVEN PITBOSS gave me the  about my bike!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> NO NO NO, ya nut!!!!  I am saying that I have never ridden a hardtail so I can not relate to the change from HT to FS.


My bad! I see what you mean!! Yeah I always give him and MBC hard times about not riding a Cannondale!! Right IAB and MBC???  But I'm with you Dero. C'dales are the best!


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Well...err, I still preffer my Kona as a hardtail!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> C'dale is not the favorite brand name,I've heard it all so far,
> Crack'n dale,Crackenfail...
> Until you ride one,you cannot understand,RIGHT DG???




Connandale makes fine bikes, they just get a bad rap because they have had a few recalls.  I personally did not like them because historically they could only fit Cannondale parts, but they have changed that in recent years.


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

He,he...I had forgoten about dat one"Connandale"


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah Connondale is a rip off!!


----------



## mtb'er (Jun 6, 2003)

First started riding about 13-14 years ago ? (I think, to long!)

In Kamloops, BeeeCeee, Canada.

Apparently were free riding was born.

First bike; Rocky Mtn. Avalanche.

Sec; Rocky Mtn. Hammer. 

Third; Marin Rocky Ridge with Manitou's.

Then sold everything and became a "Professional"

Now I have returned with a Cannon F700 set up for the road(Slicks etc.) to hammer out the K's.

And just bought a Cannondale Gemeni with some upgrades.(LIke beefier suspension parts to handle my fat ass)


----------



## Dero (Jun 6, 2003)

Alright!!!
Another Cannuck dat likes da mud!!!
Welcome aboard !!!
At least you are closer to the meccas then many  of us.
I went to Whistler two years ago and had the time of my life!!!
The DH Park,the trails...Simply AWESOME!!!
   



I thought Freeriding had been initiated on DA Shore???


----------



## mtb'er (Jun 6, 2003)

Apperently born in Kamloops, then became famous on the NS.

We were dropping off the cliffs into the gully's/washes and doing some major hammering before suspension or the term "free riding" came around.

Some young BMX'ers like Ritchey Schley came up into mtn. biking and started riding with us and they were just ureal crazy.

Cameras started appearing, the word got out, and the rest is history.

The North Shore is now (and has been for quit awhile) the free riding mecca of the world.

The famous trails are hand made with ramps, long narrow bridges some 12 feet in the air and tight technical artificaly made pathes best sooted for small light bikes (Bmx)

Us old guys call free riding big drops, fast down hills, and (now) full suspension.

Actually, we just called it mtn. biking back in my day.

This is just my humble oppinion and the actual "Free ride" evolution happened after I got out of the sport for work reasons.


----------



## Dero (Jun 6, 2003)

Yes,I agree with you,ridding is ridding,be it a DH rigue or a Road bike... 
Hmmm,old guys,sounds like you are about my age,in your 40s?
I have seen the Shore and was a tad nervous about trying it,out here in Ontario we DON'T have that kind of trails,they are closer to the ground .Actually when I was in Whistler,it was the first time I  rode switchbacks,yes they are unheard in these parts.
Remember we have HILLS not MOUNTAINS! 
So Kamloops is where it all started,you learn some every day.


----------



## mtb'er (Jun 6, 2003)

Yea just turned.

Semi retired now and desperatly trying to get back into shape.

Going to bike/kayak, travel and bike/kayak, then come back home and bike/kayak.

Oh yea almost forgot, drink beer bike/kayak.

Everything I said is my opinion and mine only, probably more qualified people out there with seperate ones.

One thing I do know for fact, the term "Free ride" was a term origionaly invented by a couple of bike comapnies as a clever marketing scheme to introduce a new style bike into the market place who's entire motivation was to make more money.

You can ask 10 different people what "Free riding is and you will get 10 different answers.

If its down hill, up hill, jumps, drops, tight technical, single track, elevated ramps, it doesn't matter.

When your back at home on the porch sucking back a cold one feeling the adrenline rush start to subside you just had a "free ride".


----------



## Tboy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Alright!!!
> Another Cannuck dat likes da mud!!!






Oh lordie....  That's just what we need here.  Another Canadian.  

I still have not figured out what furball is good for  


I guess since he rides, he can't be all that bad.

welcome aboard here Mtb'er.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 7, 2003)

Awesome Pics there Dero!!!


----------



## mtb'er (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome!

Great pictures everybody.

Will post a pic of my Gemeni when its out of the shop Dero.

Been logging some road k's on the F700 trying to get the legs back, damm I got out of shape.

Will be back in Kamloops last half of summer, will get some pics of some of the trails posted for you guys.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

sounds cool Mtb.


----------



## Dero (Jun 8, 2003)

Yup,NEED PICS!!!! 




Fire,just send them,I'll resize them!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

Damned beavers!!!
I went to the Gats(my favorite riding trails in the area.) on sunday,I have a loop that is about 30 miles long,climbing,flats,dh,singletracks doubletracks...a good mix.
Was my first real ride on the C'dale(btw,it's awesome!!!)
That loop takes about 4 different trails(#53,51,50 and the National) got to an intersection and there was this GREAT BIG SIGN saying no public access!!!   and no explanation as to why,just NO PUBLIC ACCESS!!!(No bikes, no hikers NOBODY!!! NO PUBLIC ACCESS!!!)
Ah well,had to bypass the 51 and add another 5 miles to regain the #50 (51 is the section with the singletrack)
Get over it...  
So I continued and met up with a "conservation agent"(fancy name for an asshole  ) and asked him why Trail #51 was closed??????
He said that some beaver dam had let go,the night before and that the trail was under 6' of water...   

That,I can accept as a reason for a trail closure.(Natural disaster/damned beavers,shawdy workmanship!!!)
So I kept on going,met up with some buddies of mine and we had a grand ball,not as much mud as we ecpected,which is good.
Overall a GREAT DAY!!!
Sorry no pics!!!  (it was a ridding day,not a poser day)


----------



## ZECH (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Was my first real ride on the C'dale(btw,it's awesome!!!)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 13, 2003)

Dero, you don't like the beaver?



I am supposed to ride the infamous VIETNAM in Massachusetts tomorrow, but the weather has been crappy all week, and there is no break in sight.  *sigh*


----------



## ZECH (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> but the weather has been crappy all week, and there is no break in sight.  *sigh*


Sounds like here! Rain, Rain, and more damn Rain!


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Dero, you don't like the beaver?
> 
> 
> ...


I love those wittle furry critters!!!  
But not the four legged ones!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

Fuq, more damn rain here. I can't catch a freeken break!!!  I wanna ride, I gotta ride!  If I don't I fear what I may do!  It's situations like this that cause people to loose thier mind and go on a shooting spree. Here are some true real life scenerios that drove people to kill
= 1963: Kennedys' travelcade travels down a long stip of road past the Book Depository building.  Lee Harvey Oswald, out of his mind over the fact they cancelled a road race he was to partake in that day because of Kennedys trip lost his mind and it cost Kennedy his mind and brain for that matter.  
= A young ex marine who was a pioneer in mountain biking shot mulitple Collage students from a Tower in Texas before he was finally killed by a police sniper.  It was later discovered his rampage was due to the fact they closed off his favorite trail and made it an educational nature trail for young collage students.
= Jeffery Dahmer killed many homosexuals because he saw a flamboyant homo in clogs and pink minishorts steal his mountain bike in front of a bar in Grenwich Village NYC while yelling back at Jeffery to eat this (pointing to his ass). Jeffery stopped for a beer on his way to a mountain bike 24hour race in Lake Placid.  Jeffery had the last word on the subject as well as the last bite.
= John Wayne Gacey killed multiple children because they screamed and  cried when they saw his fat ass dressed in a clown outfit on his high priced mountain bike on trails behind their home. Apparently their cries startled him and he hit a tree totalling his dream bike and his prized clown outfit.  He hated children ever since.  

=


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

BREAKING NEWS FROM TRENTON NEW JERSEY: TRENTON TIMES REPORTS:   Mountain biker from Hamilton New Jersey, fed up with the rain reports apparently had a breakdown Saturday evening after hearing the weather report on channel 6 news.  He was heard to say  "It's all that damn blonde bitch weather persons fault it keeps fuqing raining"  Everytime the bitch opens her mouth she HAS to use the word RAIN"   The person who's real name has yet to be revealed but known as firestorm  drove to the Philadelphia News Center and killed the weather women with the sharp point of an umbrella.  He was last seen driving off into a wooded area on some sort of really kewel mountain bike.


----------



## Dero (Jun 23, 2003)

Is it still raining???
I was talking to a bud of mine in Monterey Beach(Cali)They are enjoying feb temps +50...
What's up with dat???
Up here in Iglooland we are ENJOYING over 100 that's counting the humidex...
By the way,I rode today,yesterday and the day before and the one before that!!!
Not beeing a prick ,just letting you know!!! 


You going to be ok???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 23, 2003)

Your a lucky guy D. It finally stopped raining here. 90some today and tomorrow. No rain expected until the weekend. We'll get a few days but we can't make it 5 days without  some rain.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2003)

You guys enjoying this nice weather, or what?  Between MTB and road riding, I've been getting out four times a week.


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> You guys enjoying this nice weather, or what?  Between MTB and road riding, I've been getting out four times a week.


Oh YES!!!!!!
Since last wednesday I've been out EVERY DAY(today is a rest day) average of 30 to 40 miles!!!The weather has been just SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
Da summer is mine!!!Well except the time that I can't go to dat 
"Monkey meet" 
and 'cording to MBC I suck!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2003)

Meet????


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

you mean monkey MEAT  right??   he man I have not been loggin many miles on the MTB this summer,  I even had it when I was traveling around climbing for two weeks and only rode once. i am going to leave it home for the New River Gorge trip, and there is awesome trails there.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Meet????



25 or so of us ridemonkey members are meeting at Kingdom Trails in Vermont next weekend for three days of epic XC.  Should be an awesome time.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2003)

That's not but 960 miles and 16 hours of driving!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 12, 2003)

I've been on vacation and one day decided to ride my bike to the shore and have my wife and kids meet me there. It was a pretty good ride with the exception of the cars but never the less it was 55miles one way.  Not bad for a Mtbr on a road bike.  I didn't ride home, bike went in the rear of car and I drove home with wife and kids.


----------



## Dero (Jan 4, 2004)

My next PUPPY!!!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jan 5, 2004)

nice looking toy Dero - been vaguely considering one of those frames myself, but decided to save up for a nice steel hardtail instead, as I'm too lazy to look after another suspension bike...

Bet you'll have fun on it, they look like a nice bike for doing everything on.


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

What are you riding now??
My wrench has had one for the last season and the guy is VERY aggressive on his bikes,I don't know how many frames he's broken but this one has lasted him the whole season.
To me,it passed the endurance test.
The other thing,I'm getting a SWEET deal on it,being that it's last year's model.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jan 5, 2004)

Currently riding a diamondback zetec pro, but will be changing the frame to something british and steel, like an on-one or a cotic... or maybe a custom built one (If I can get a new job....)

Big problem where I live is the extremely abrasive mud - v brake pads only last one ride here in the winter, and bearings/pivots take a similarly harsh pounding...... so most people ride hardtails with disks, or single pivot bikes (which I don't like, as I'm used to a lawhill DH bike).

If you're getting a deal on it, that'll be awesome value, as they're pretty good price anyway!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice ride you got there, Dero!  Plan on doing some hucking with it?


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 7, 2004)

A mountain bike thread, cool.

I also bike. Road and MTB. 

My stable is filled with 2 road bikes, Cannondale CAAD4 ultegra/dura ace mix, CAAD5 with dura ace and Ksyrium wheelset, Cannondale Scalpel for tight singletrack, and a new Specialized EPIC which I absolutely love.

I am currently training specifically for a century in march where I will be pulling my daughter behind me in her trailer. I am gonna try to break 6 hours on the century with the kid in tow. Whew! Dunno if I will be able to but I have turned 52 miles in 2 hours and 44 minutes while pulling her so theoretically I can do it.

Anywho, good to see other bikers here.

Sam


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MeatheadSam *_
> My stable is filled with 2 road bikes, Cannondale CAAD4 ultegra/dura ace mix, CAAD5 with dura ace and Ksyrium wheelset, Cannondale Scalpel for tight singletrack, and a new Specialized EPIC which I absolutely love.
> 
> I am currently training specifically for a century in march where I will be pulling my daughter behind me in her trailer. I am gonna try to break 6 hours on the century with the kid in tow. Whew! Dunno if I will be able to but I have turned 52 miles in 2 hours and 44 minutes while pulling her so theoretically I can do it.
> ...



Does your Epic have the Brain rear shock?  I used one of those for an 16 mile ride in Southern California.  It climbed great, but not the kind of bike that suits my style of riding (I need beefiness for freeriding).  

Very cool about the century ride, and pulling a trailer no less!    I bought my first road bike late last summer, a Trek 2000.  Kind of an entry level aluminum road bike, costing about $1000.  The longest road ride I've done was 38 miles.  I am going to do an MS Bike Tour in June.  I'll sign up for the 75 miler, but I'd really like to try the 100 miler.  Not sure I've have the strength for it.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes the brain shock is the main feature on the Epic. I do not freeride so it suits me very well.

The handling and responsiveness of the shock is quite, well, shocking. It reacts instantly to input. If I go off a drop it soaks up the hit immediately so the brain is pretty damn smart.

It is actually a very simple hydraulic circuit and technology that has been used in industry for a long time. It has just been creatively applies to a bike.

Distance rides are about maintaining a good level of hydration and caloric intake. Keep hydrated with water and sports drinks to replace sodium/potasium and make sure you take in the cabohydrates for energy and you can litterally ride as long as you want. Yop will have to learn how to guage your output so you do not over tax muscles but normally it is the energy that depleats and not the muscles.

Long rides will also train your body to operate better and will raise your aerobic threshold so you can go hard for longer periods of time.

MS rides are normally well organized and sagged so it is a good choice for a first long ride.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MeatheadSam *_
> Yes the brain shock is the main feature on the Epic. I do not freeride so it suits me very well.
> 
> The handling and responsiveness of the shock is quite, well, shocking. It reacts instantly to input. If I go off a drop it soaks up the hit immediately so the brain is pretty damn smart.



No doubt the Epic I rode climbed great, but it was a borrowed bike.  The owner was about 40 lbs heavier than me, so the Brain was not responding as well as it should.  It was not absorbing impacts like it should, but I didn't want to screw with the shock settings since it was not my bike.  Like I said though, it climbed great.  I could not have done the eight mile climb on my 38lb bike without killing myself.

Here's me on that Epic (from my pic gallery)


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a Cannondale r 2000 for the road and a Cannondale F1000 for mountain bike.


----------



## Dero (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bandaidwoman *_
> I have a Cannondale r 2000 for the road and a Cannondale F1000 for mountain bike.



Luv your sig and now, I understand your nick  
I saw something in a add for some bikes,it went something like this...

"Man came from the DIRT and will go back into it after death,
until then,HE WILL PLAY IN IT!!!"

Eat Mud and be happy.   

I have a Cannondale SuperV900,actually it's for sale now,to help pay for that Dawg!!!

Hucking??? Heck,I just want comfort IAB!!!  4" front and rear!!!
 
Ever since I got that CDale,I have become a bit more of an aggresive rider,so before I break it,it's time to get a better rigue!!!
And That Puppy is the right rigue!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Dero, Monkeyfest 2004 will be July 30-Aug 1 in East Burke, VT.  See you there.


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2004)

That sounds interesting AND DOABLE!!! 
We'll talk about it,as we get closer...
What are the trails there,what about accomo...
You pro'lly have it all that imfo in the monkey cage,RIGHT?


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2004)

Is East Burk near Mnt Snow???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2004)

Dero, we have not announce the dates at ridemonkey yet.  We're keeping it quiet for a little while.  If you want to camp, most people are going to be camping in a guy's backyard (it's HUGE with plenty of room and electricity).  No charge for that.  

If you want lodging, there are plenty of motels and bed and breakfasts in town.  I can get you info if you need it.

We're going to ride Kingdom Trails.  It's a network of over 100 miles of XC trails.  They are not very technical at all.  Just tight, twisty singletrack, and lots of it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2004)

East Burke is nowhere near Mt Snow.  East Burke is in the northeast corner of VT, about an hour from the Canadian border.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2004)

BTW Dero, IMBA has named Kingdom Trails one of the 10 best places for MTB in the _world_.


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2004)

Otay,Moms da word,Oh dat's where you guys went last year!!!


Dero looks around,what other monkey is around here...DG!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Otay,Moms da word,Oh dat's where you guys went last year!!!
> 
> 
> Dero looks around,what other monkey is around here...DG!!!!!



Not like it's a huge secret or anything.  We just have not made an official announcement.  Last year, 23 people came.  I expect about 50 this year.


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2004)

Otay,thank you for the headsup!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2004)

Bunch o' monkeys!  This is just a few of us.  A lot of others didn't join us on the XC ride, they did DH shuttling instead.


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Otay,thank you for the headsup!!!


Whois the top left  ? 
The one with the Green Jersey and sun glasses.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Whois the top left  ?
> The one with the Green Jersey and sun glasses.



His name is Peter, RM name is Nd4spd


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

sheesh I haven't been to ridemonkey in a monkeys age,, ummm I mean coons age.  It was kinda dead when I was there.  IAB, sounds like it picked up a bit.


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

My new Puppy!!!

2003 Kona Dawg Dee-Lux


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

yo!
snazzy lookig bike, dero-
looks almost as nice as my huffy....

As soon as I get my scooter, wil e teaching Kristen to ride on trails..then be able to head out into some of the awesome trails here in the Rockies!


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

...and you got ALL da trails,right there in your backyard!!!!!!
NOT FAIR!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

you could always....M O V E ! ! ! !


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

Errrrr,NO!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

well, then stick to yer frozen tunrdas and have mountain envy!

any good pics of you ripping it up?


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

how much does the bike weigh?


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

29.9 pounds!!!
Sorry,no pics of me ripping and hammering yet.Been riding solo lately.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

go show off, man!

IAB does it...sweet pics too! Can't let him out do you, now can you?


----------



## Dero (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> go show off, man!
> 
> IAB does it...sweet pics too! Can't let him out do you, now can you?


I just have to find somebody to ride with me,so they can take pics of moi!!!
 
IAB,have you started yet?


----------



## kbm8795 (May 2, 2004)

I've got one question of all you experienced bikers (which means you do a lot more than my pedaling trips around the lake and on campus). Has anyone seen those infomercials playing about some new bike (which naturally, I forget the name) that self-shifts speed gears (automatically) and provides added spring/seat suspension. . .

Every time I notice the commercial, it's either on the tail end or midway through, so I miss half the information about it. I just remember wondering how difficult it must be to repair the bike if a gear slips or skips...or how it might work. They seem to be marketing it to those people interested in starting out. . .


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

I saw that infomercial myself.
Wouldn't put too much stock in it. Not sure if that auto-shifting mechanism would be reliable. How would it know what gear you want to be in?
The frame looked cheap..easy to crack..if you went to have any 'fun' on it. Looked like cheap, spring shocks..
for 500.00 ...or even the 400.00 (deal) you would pay for, I'd go to a local, reputable bike dealership, have them size your corectly to a bike that fits your needs and go that route.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> IAB,have you started yet?



What, riding?  Hell yeah!  I've been out at least a dozen times already this season.  I am currently on the injured list though with bruised ribs (been off the bike for a week now).

Nice new rig you got there, D!  You are going to love the Vanilla fork.  Do you have the 125?  I have the 125 RLC (had it installed about two months ago).  It's a fantastic fork.    I am still getting used to the extra travel on steep climbs.  My front tire has been coming off the ground.  I need to learn to get further up on the saddle to prevent that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> I've got one question of all you experienced bikers (which means you do a lot more than my pedaling trips around the lake and on campus). Has anyone seen those infomercials playing about some new bike (which naturally, I forget the name) that self-shifts speed gears (automatically) and provides added spring/seat suspension. . .
> 
> Every time I notice the commercial, it's either on the tail end or midway through, so I miss half the information about it. I just remember wondering how difficult it must be to repair the bike if a gear slips or skips...or how it might work. They seem to be marketing it to those people interested in starting out. . .



I am sure it works just fine for a cruiser bike, but I would not take it on anything other than pavement or dirt roads.  It's not built for serious mountain biking.  The geometry is all wrong and the frame is not strong enough.


----------



## ZECH (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Dero looks around,what other monkey is around here...DG!!!!!


YES?????


----------



## kbm8795 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I am sure it works just fine for a cruiser bike, but I would not take it on anything other than pavement or dirt roads.  It's not built for serious mountain biking.  The geometry is all wrong and the frame is not strong enough.





Thanks, IAB....and Burner02...

Being pretty much a beginner, I wasn't sure which direction to go...and wondered if that automatic shifting device is some new wave of the future kind of thing (you know, like cars with automatic trans instead of manual). It didn't make much sense to me. 

We've got a good paved trail that runs pretty flat along the river bottoms north of St. Louis, and I've been thinking about building my endurance on that one. But we also have a river-to-river trail that is gravel, grass, dirt, lots of hills...and runs from the Ohio River to the Mississippi. I'd like to work myself up tackling at least part of that while I'm here.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

well, it still costs 400.00. You can get a pretty nice bike for your needs for that or less.
Plus, if you start riding and want to start getting 'wacky' (llok at any IAB pics)

the bike shop bike is upgradable.
Not too sure about that auto shifting. As stated before, how does the bike know what gear I want to be riding in? Do I want to go into the tal gears and pump hard, or stay lower and keep high revoloutions going?
Something to think about!


----------



## Rob_NC (May 6, 2004)

Hey all!!

My family and I are just getting into MTB.  Just bought my son a Trek Dialed bike (he's 7), my daughter a used Trek Mountain Lion (she's 5). My wife has an older Schwinn something or other and I have an older Trek 800. My wife and I are looking to upgrade this summer. Right now all we do is rec. riding since my daughter isn't quite ready to tackle trails. I do eventually want to get into some single track stuff. 

Some questions I have about new bikes are:

1.  what shifters are y'all using?  I have Sram grip shift and my wife has Shimano trigger. Both are older models so they can't compare to what's available today.

2.  Budget will be a factor in bike selection. Have been looking at Trek and Gary Fisher hardtails. Can't afford full suspension bikes and don't really have the need right now. What do y'all recommend?

3.  What frame size are you using compared to your height? Mine is a 22.5" at 6"2" and it feels awkward on trails. Don't want something too small either.


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2004)

I use rapid fire shifters. It's all personal choice though. As far as which bike, there are lots of good ones on the market for what you want to do. You really need to find a nice bike shop and shop around and when you find what you want, you need to be fitted for a bike.


----------



## once was fat (May 6, 2004)

I am a newbie to moutain biking but really starting to get into it.  I picked up a cheap diamondback starter bike and I plan on hitting this trail soon.  Its only a 1/2mile from my house.  



http://content.mtbr.com/pscTrails/U...izona/,Fantasy,Island/PRD_164511_4513crx.aspx


----------



## once was fat (May 6, 2004)

Here are some more pictures of fantasy island.  I plan on hitting this trail soon.

http://www.okearthbike.com/Roadtrip/0402-AZ.html


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

swset pics...looks like great pics...hate to lose it and fall into a cactus...


----------



## once was fat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> swset pics...looks like great pics...hate to lose it and fall into a cactus...


I know I cant wait.  Im really getting into this shit.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

take some good pics!
As soon as I get my tax check back, I to will be getting a bike. THink I am going with a Gary Fischer.
Will try and teach the GF how to single track.....


----------



## once was fat (May 6, 2004)

Can some one help me out with Mtn bike lingo.  What the hell is a monkey and what dose it refer to.  Im being serious as well.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> take some good pics!
> As soon as I get my tax check back, I to will be getting a bike. THink I am going with a Gary Fischer.
> Will try and teach the GF how to single track.....




I've been looking at GF too.  Can't decide which model, but it will be a Genesis hardtail.  The Cake series is pretty hot but too expensive for me at this point.


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Can some one help me out with Mtn bike lingo.  What the hell is a monkey and what dose it refer to.  Im being serious as well.


A  monkey is considered a hardcore mnt. biker.
www.ridemonkey.com


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Here are some more pictures of fantasy island.  I plan on hitting this trail soon.
> 
> http://www.okearthbike.com/Roadtrip/0402-AZ.html



that is very cool!


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2004)

I'm not a hardcore mtbiker _yeet_, but I just bought a Ironhorse hardtail.  So far, it's great.  I don't know if I could tell the difference between shifters or gears or shocks.  I'm in the learning stage.  It is definitely addicting.


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2004)

Know what a mud hunnie is?


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Hey all!!
> 
> My family and I are just getting into MTB.  Just bought my son a Trek Dialed bike (he's 7), my daughter a used Trek Mountain Lion (she's 5). My wife has an older Schwinn something or other and I have an older Trek 800. My wife and I are looking to upgrade this summer. Right now all we do is rec. riding since my daughter isn't quite ready to tackle trails. I do eventually want to get into some single track stuff.
> ...



I have used the two types,"Gripshifts and Rapidfire",the thing I did not like about the Gripshift was that when climbing a hill I would accidently shift gears and would sometimes stawl.I preffer Rapidfire,although this is a personal thing.

Like mentionned previously,you have to shop around and try sitting on as many bikes as you can,try Westcoast geometry(Kona,Rocky Mountain,Santa Cruiz) or the other type(Canondale)and the Genesis Geometry(Garry Fishers)find out which you like the best(comfort!!!)Then you can at least have a general idea of what you do like. Do this with the help of a bike mechanic at a "bike shop" not at Wallmart or any other multi-product store,go where they sell ONLY BIKES!!!

I'm 6' and use an 18" frame.I have two heights for my seat: high for when I'm doing mainly flats(when my pedal is at the bottom position,my leg is straight.) 
Low:when I'm doing lots of knarly trails and want to lower my center of gravity,so I don't go over my handle bars(aka ENDO).



Where's MBC that Mudhunny?


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Can some one help me out with Mtn bike lingo.  What the hell is a monkey and what dose it refer to.  Im being serious as well.


Here are other bike related lingo/slang DUDE!!

Full Rigid:               A mountain bike w/o ANY suspension
Hardtail:                 A mountain bike with a front suspension
Full Suspension:    A mountain bike with a rear and a front     
                              suspension.
Wrench:                A bike mechanic
Wrenching:           The art of fixing bikes.
XC:                          Cross-Country
DH:                          Downhill
Endo:                      Action of leaving your bike via over the 
                              handlebars.
Yardsale:                 The mess you have to clean up after 
                               having endoed,all your gear on the ground 
                               after crashing.


Just a few,I'm sure others may add to this list...


----------



## Rob_NC (May 7, 2004)

Thanx for the input Dero.  I already learned to stay away from dept. stores when shopping for my son's bike. Nothing in those stores fit him.

I've experienced the same misshift during a climb on my current Trek. Ended up gouging the hell out of my calf when I slipped of the pedal.

I've been  eyeing the GF Genesis hardtails. Haven't actually ridden any yet. Don't have the money right now and don't want to subject myself to that kind of mental torture.


----------



## once was fat (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Here are other bike related lingo/slang DUDE!!
> 
> Full Rigid:               A mountain bike w/o ANY suspension
> ...


Thanks Dero.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 19, 2004)

Still more slang.


http://world.std.com/~jimf/biking/slang.html


----------



## Mista (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone got a Ironhorse Sunday Elite 06? I can get a mates for a swap with some stuff. What are they like?


----------



## Dero (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmm, this thread died, c'mon, let's talk bike!!!!

Boon,Mtbchick...Upgrades this year?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

Dero said:


> Hmm, this thread died, c'mon, let's talk bike!!!!
> 
> Boon,Mtbchick...Upgrades this year?



I want a new bike


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll take......none of it!


----------



## Dero (Jan 18, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I want a new bike



One word for you DG, 
''KONA!!!!!''


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

Dero said:


> One word for you DG,
> ''KONA!!!!!''



Which model you talking? You know I bleed Cannondale.
You really got me to wanting a new bike now. May have to go looking at the first of the month and check prices!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Which model you talking? You know I bleed Cannondale.
> You really got me to wanting a new bike now. May have to go looking at the first of the month and check prices!


The Dawg series,check them out. 
Crackn'dale or is it crackn'fail?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/DAWGSUPREME/index.html

It has Raceface crank, stem and handlebar! What about the crank rings?? It doesn't say?
I had raceface crank and rings on my Jackyll


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/mountain/rush/model-7VM0.html


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Still love the scapel
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/mountain/scalpel/model-7VP0.html


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Still love the scapel
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/mountain/scalpel/model-7VP0.html



@7k??


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Dero said:


> @7k??



Damn, US or Canadian?


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Damn, US or Canadian?


Your old Jekyl...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Dero (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is my puppy,what can I say about it but it's a great trail hound

2003 Kona Dawg DeeLux.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any bikers near Atlanta, GA?


----------



## Dero (Jan 21, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Any bikers near Atlanta, GA?



Not me,I ride, but I'm up in Iglooland,north of the border.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 21, 2007)

well..its too darn cold anyway...can't wait for the spring..there's some great trails here in town.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

Dero said:


> Here is my puppy,what can I say about it but it's a great trail hound
> 
> 2003 Kona Dawg DeeLux.



SWEET. I'm not sure which I like best, the bike or scenery?? Looks like a beautiful area! I would like to come up and ride with you sometime.


----------



## Dero (Jan 22, 2007)

dg806 said:


> SWEET. I'm not sure which I like best, the bike or scenery?? Looks like a beautiful area! I would like to come up and ride with you sometime.



Anytime!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

Dero said:


> Anytime!!!



Let's see if I can spring for a new bike this year


----------

